# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  καταθλιψη

## Deleted-member-250416b

εχω κάνει 8 πανω κατω χρόνια ψυχαναλυση, την οποια σταματησα πριν 5 χρονια, τα τελευταια 2 χρονια παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα ..3 serolux kai 2 azapine καθημερινα για να μπορω να λειτουργω, απλα πήγα σε εναν ψυχιατρο που καλυπτε το ταμειο μου και μου τα εγραψε και συνεχιζει να τα γραφει... με μια συζητηση του 10 λεπτου που καναμε επι τοπου την πρωτη μερα. με τρομαζει το γεγονος οτι ολη μου η διαθεση εξαρταται απο 5 χαπια ... καθως και ο τροπος που μου χορηγουνται αυτα τα χαπια.. τα 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυσης δεν με βοηθησαν στην καταθλιψη... δεν την ειχα ακουσει καν αυτη την εννοια απο τη γιατρο μου και τωρα ο ψυχιατρος του ταμειου μου με εχει σημειωσει ως χρονια καταθλιπτικη. δεν ξερω τι μου γινετε με τον εαυτο μου με τους γιατρους μου με την αρρωστεια μου γενικα ...

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ
ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 
ΠΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ
ΔΛΔ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ
ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ
ΑΜΑ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΟΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ
ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΔΕΚΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΙΔΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ
ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ
Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΜΑ Σ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΟΚ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΤΙΒΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ
ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΑ ΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ
ΕΓΩ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
ΜΑΘΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σταματα να μου φερεσαι σαν να ειμαι ηλίθια ... ενας ανθρωπος προσπαθει να βρει μια ακρη και εσυ τρολαρεις με καθε τροπο ... !!!!!

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΤΡΟΛΑΡΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΠΑΡΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΣΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ ... ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!!! ... ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΟΛΑΡΕΙΣ ... ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ..ΠΛΗΓΩΝΕΙΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

ΘΑ ΣΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΖΩ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΜΩΝΟΣΗΣ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 
ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΦΩ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ
ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ
ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΤ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΠΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ
ΚΑΚΩΣ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ
Η ΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ;

----------


## elis

> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΣΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ ... ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!!! ... ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΟΛΑΡΕΙΣ ... ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ..ΠΛΗΓΩΝΕΙΣ!!!!!!!


ΤΙ ΠΛΗΓΩΝΩ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩ Σ ΛΕΩ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΥΓΗΡΙ

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ
ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ Η ΠΛΗΓΩΝΕΣΑΙ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΣΟΥ..ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΡΑΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΟΠΑΝΟΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΑΚΟΥΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΓΩ

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΟΧΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ 
Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ 
ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ 
ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ
ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ 
ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> εχω κάνει 8 πανω κατω χρόνια ψυχαναλυση, την οποια σταματησα πριν 5 χρονια, τα τελευταια 2 χρονια παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα ..3 serolux kai 2 azapine καθημερινα για να μπορω να λειτουργω, απλα πήγα σε εναν ψυχιατρο που καλυπτε το ταμειο μου και μου τα εγραψε και συνεχιζει να τα γραφει... με μια συζητηση του 10 λεπτου που καναμε επι τοπου την πρωτη μερα. με τρομαζει το γεγονος οτι ολη μου η διαθεση εξαρταται απο 5 χαπια ... καθως και ο τροπος που μου χορηγουνται αυτα τα χαπια.. τα 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυσης δεν με βοηθησαν στην καταθλιψη... δεν την ειχα ακουσει καν αυτη την εννοια απο τη γιατρο μου και τωρα ο ψυχιατρος του ταμειου μου με εχει σημειωσει ως χρονια καταθλιπτικη. δεν ξερω τι μου γινετε με τον εαυτο μου με τους γιατρους μου με την αρρωστεια μου γενικα ...


rea γεια σου,
Η διάγνωση απο τον τότε ψυχαναλυτή της 8ετίας ποιά ήταν? Έπαιρνες φαρμακευτική αγωγή (παράλληλα) κατά την περίοδο της ψυχανάλυσης?
Υποθέτω οτι σε τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα θα σου έχει δώσει πολλές εξηγήσεις για τις αιτίες της επίσκεψής σου?! Υπήρξε αφορμή?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ζω σε συνθηκες απομονωσης τα τελευταια 10 χρονια, εχω κρατησει μονο εναν σκυλο, απο ουσιες εχω δοκιμασει και εγω μαλλον αυτες ευθυνονται για την ανακαλυψη της καταθλιψης μου, γιατι εχω και αυτην την ρημαδα την αρνηση που ειναι πιο πονηρη απο μενα και μου την φερνει πάντα... αλλα οι ουσιες της εκαναν κεφαλοκλειδωμα. δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν, ειμαι θυμα ενδοοικογενειακης βιας καθε εχθρικη συμπεριφορα την αντιλαμβανομαι ως βια... τον τροπο που μιλας, τον αντιλαμβανομαι ως βια..λεκτικη Βια ... ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΆΚΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ...αλλα γελασα, οσο για αυτο που θελεις... το φοβαμαι και εγω ...αλλα δυστηχως εχω την δυναμη να το κανω και με φοβαμαι ακομα και να το ξεστομησω... γιατι αν το ξεστομισω.....

----------


## elis

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΥΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ
ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΟΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΤ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ Σ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ
ΑΠΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΕΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΤ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## elis

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΩ ΠΑΣΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ Σ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ
ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΤ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΜΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ
ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΣΤΟΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΓΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ
ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΤ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ
ΑΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

γεια σου, πήγα εκει για να με βοηθησει να αντιμετωπίσω την ενδοοικογενειακη βια... η ιδια δεν μου έκανε καμια επίσημη διαγνωση...πηγαινα μιλουσα και με καθοδηγουσε με διαφορες ασκήσεις... ειχαμε ανακαλύψει καποιες φοβιες.. αλλα οχι καμια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... δεν την ρωτησα ποτε. μου εφτανε που υπήρχε ενας ανθρωπος να μου λέει πως δεν εφταιγα εγω... προσπαθουσε να με βοηθησει να σταθω στα πόδια μου ... ήμουν 18 χρονων οταν ξεκινησα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα.... ελις μην κοιταξεις αλλα νομιζω οτι με συμπάθησες λίγο... πες μου κατα προσεγγιση τι παιζει με τα σουβλάκια
μπορει να πιασω συχνοτητα αν με αφησεις

----------


## kostas62

Αγαπητε ellis, 
γιατι διακρινω μια απελπισια στα γραφομενα σου? 

Παρατηρησα οτι εισαι στο forum αρκετα χρονια τωρα ,και εχεις γραψει χιλιαδες posts! 
αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις πολυ θεληση και αποφασιστηκοτητα μεσα σου,εστω και αν δεν το παραδεχεσαι. 

Μπορει να ειχες ασχημες εμπειριες και δυσκολιες μεχρι τωρα, ομως η ζωη δεν ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη!
Το "μυστικο" νομιζω ειναι να εχομε αυτοεκτιμηση επισημαινοντας τα θετικα μας , να ζουμε με βαση αυτα που κερδιζομε χωρις να υποχρεωνομαστε σε κανενα, και να εκτιμουμε τα απλα πραγματα που μπορουμε και απολαμβανομε, και που δεν πρεπει να τα θεωρουμε παντα δεδομενα! 

θα χαρω να διακρινω σε σενα περισσοτερη αισιοδοξια σιγα σιγα!

----------


## elis

ΑΦΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΩΣ ΖΩ
ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ
ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΡΟΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΙΧΑΘΕΙ 
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ
ΜΕ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ
ΓΤ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΙΧΑΘΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΦΥΣΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΣΙΜΕΝΤΟ
ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΑΝΕ
ΑΦΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΤΟΥΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ
ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑΣ ΠΙΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ
ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΕΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΛΑ
ΕΞΑΤΙΑΣ Τ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΣΗ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ
ΔΛΔ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ
ΜΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΓΤ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ
ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΑΟΠ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ 
ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΖΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ

----------


## elis

> χαχαχα.... ελις μην κοιταξεις αλλα νομιζω οτι με συμπάθησες λίγο... πες μου κατα προσεγγιση τι παιζει με τα σουβλάκια
> μπορει να πιασω συχνοτητα αν με αφησεις


ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΩΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ
ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> γεια σου, πήγα εκει για να με βοηθησει να αντιμετωπίσω την ενδοοικογενειακη βια... η ιδια δεν μου έκανε καμια επίσημη διαγνωση...πηγαινα μιλουσα και με καθοδηγουσε με διαφορες ασκήσεις... ειχαμε ανακαλύψει καποιες φοβιες.. αλλα οχι καμια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... δεν την ρωτησα ποτε. μου εφτανε που υπήρχε ενας ανθρωπος να μου λέει πως δεν εφταιγα εγω... προσπαθουσε να με βοηθησει να σταθω στα πόδια μου ... ήμουν 18 χρονων οταν ξεκινησα...


rea τώρα που μιλάς για ενδοοικογενειακή βία, ναι ειναι κατανοητό να μην ειπώθηκε σε σχέση με διαγνώσεις. 
Εγώ απο την πλευρά μου, δεν έχω κάτι να πώ ή να σχολιάσω μιας και ειμαι άσχετος με το ζήτημα. 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω ειναι οτι θα υπάρχει έντονα μέσα σου 
το θέμα της (κλονισμός) εμπιστοσύνης. Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

γεια σου, πήγα εκει για να με βοηθησει να αντιμετωπίσω την ενδοοικογενειακη βια... η ιδια δεν μου έκανε καμια επίσημη διαγνωση...πηγαινα μιλουσα και με καθοδηγουσε με διαφορες ασκήσεις... ειχαμε ανακαλύψει καποιες φοβιες.. αλλα οχι καμια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... δεν την ρωτησα ποτε. μου εφτανε που υπήρχε ενας ανθρωπος να μου λέει πως δεν εφταιγα εγω... προσπαθουσε να με βοηθησει να σταθω στα πόδια μου ... ήμουν 18 χρονων οταν ξεκινησα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ευχαριστω 1984muzzy ... καλη δυναμη σε όλους μας  :Smile:

----------


## elis

> γεια σου, πήγα εκει για να με βοηθησει να αντιμετωπίσω την ενδοοικογενειακη βια... η ιδια δεν μου έκανε καμια επίσημη διαγνωση...πηγαινα μιλουσα και με καθοδηγουσε με διαφορες ασκήσεις... ειχαμε ανακαλύψει καποιες φοβιες.. αλλα οχι καμια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... δεν την ρωτησα ποτε. μου εφτανε που υπήρχε ενας ανθρωπος να μου λέει πως δεν εφταιγα εγω... προσπαθουσε να με βοηθησει να σταθω στα πόδια μου ... ήμουν 18 χρονων οταν ξεκινησα...


ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΕΝΔΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΒΙΑ ΕΝΟΕΙΣ ΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ; ΓΤ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕ ΣΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΓΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΛΠ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ
ΤΕΡΜΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ειναι ωραίος ο Elis!!!
Τυπάς!! και ειναι και ζαμαν φου αμα χρειαστεί! 
Elis κάνε μας μια καντάδα να γουστάρουμε ρε φίλε.

Βάλε κάτι που να συνδυάζει βουνό με θάλασσα, χιόνια με καύσωνα... 
Βάλε κάτι μυστήριο... :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε παρακολουθει καποιος γιατρος? παιρνεις φαρμακα? (σορρυ για τον χαβαλε ειναι αμυντικος μηχανισμος μη δινεις σημασια)

----------


## elis

ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΠΑΤΟΚΟΡΦΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΑΤΟΚΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ;ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΟΧΤΩ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΑ ΟΣΟ
ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ
ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΔΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι μονο λεκτικη ελις η λεκτικη βια ηταν η επικοινωνια μας. το πρωινο, το μεσημεριανο, τα ενδοιαμεσα, το βραδυνο το μεταμεσονυκτιο..κλπ κλπ

----------


## elis

> σε παρακολουθει καποιος γιατρος? παιρνεις φαρμακα? (σορρυ για τον χαβαλε ειναι αμυντικος μηχανισμος μη δινεις σημασια)


ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΣΑΙΚΡΕΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΖΙΠΡΕΞΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕ ΣΤΡΩΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ
ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ

----------


## elis

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ Σ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΡΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ...προσπαθω να ακολουθησω την σκεψη σου αλλα εχεις υψωσει τοιχο ...και απο την μια δεν μπορω να αδιαφορησω γιατι νιωθω πως υποφερεις αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να κάνω τιποτα γιατι δεν θελεις .... εισαι νηφαλιος αυτη τη στθιγμη?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

διπολικη διαταραχη? καταθλιψη? τι "ετικετα" εχεις? και ασε τις σπόντες φτανει ο χορος της βροχης!!!

----------


## elis

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΧΩ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
ΠΟΥ ΖΩ ΔΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΠΡΙΓΚΗΠΙΣΣΕΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΒΑΤΡΑΧΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΙΓΚΗΠΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
Η ΕΤΙΚΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΥΠΗ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΚΟ ΙΔΕΑΣΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ
ΚΑΙ ΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΓΤ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΑ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΥΛ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑ ΓΑΜΩ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΝΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΖΗΣΕ Ε ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

..." ατυπη ψυχωση με παρανοικο ιδεασμο".... υπάρχει περιπτωση να μου το εξηγησεις χωρις να με εκνευρισεις? και δεν σου ζητησα να γινω φιλη σου ουτε πριγκηπισσα ουτε βατραχος και ουτε σε συμβουλεψα να ζησεις... ειμαι η τελευταια που θα εδινα συμβουλες ποσο μαλλον τοσο αισιοδοξες...

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ
ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΚΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΕ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΜΕ ΕΙΠΕΣ
ΝΑ Σ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ Σ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ Μ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τωρα καταλαβα που κολλανε τα σουβλάκια...

----------


## 1984muzzy

ελις, κάνε μια καντάδα ρεεεεεε

----------


## elis

Ε ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΣΟΥ ΠΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ
ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΔΕΧΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΩ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## elis

ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> τωρα καταλαβα που κολλανε τα σουβλάκια...


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΡΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΙΧΟΥΣ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΑΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΛΩΣ Η ΚΑΚΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΑ
ΚΑΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΟ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ
ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Πατρίδες! Αέρας, γη, νερό, φωτιά! Στοιχεία
αχάλαστα, και αρχή και τέλος των πλασμάτων,
σα θα περάσω στη γαλήνη των μνημάτων,
θα σας ξαναβρώ, πρώτη και στερνή ευτυχία!

Αέρας μέσα μου ο λαός των ονειράτων
στον αέρα θα πάει· θα πάει στην αιωνία
φωτιά, φωτιά κι ο λογισμός μου, τη μανία
των παθών μου θα πάρ' η λύσσα των κυμάτων.

Το χωματόπλαστο κορμί χώμα και κείνο
αέρας, γη, νερό, φωτιά θα ξαναγίνω,
κι απ' των ονείρων τον αέρα, κι απ' την πύρα

του λογισμού, κι από τη σάρκα τη λιωμένη,
κι απ' των παθών τη θάλασσα πάντα θα βγαίνει
ήχου πνοή, παράπονο, σαν από λύρα.

----------


## elis

ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΑΛΛΟΥΝΟΥ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

....αχ αυτοι οι χολυγουντιανοι ερωτες... !!..συνηθως αυτοι οι στιχοι ειναι αφιερωμενοι σε καποια απιστη καλοχτενισμενη χαζογκομενα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

του θειου παλαμα.. "πατριδες".. σου αρεσε?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> *ζω σε συνθηκες απομονωσης* τα τελευταια 10 χρονια, εχω κρατησει μονο εναν σκυλο, απο ουσιες εχω δοκιμασει και εγω μαλλον αυτες ευθυνονται για την ανακαλυψη της καταθλιψης μου, γιατι εχω και αυτην την ρημαδα την αρνηση που ειναι πιο πονηρη απο μενα και μου την φερνει πάντα... αλλα οι ουσιες της εκαναν κεφαλοκλειδωμα. *δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν*, ειμαι θυμα ενδοοικογενειακης βιας καθε εχθρικη συμπεριφορα την αντιλαμβανομαι ως βια... τον τροπο που μιλας, τον αντιλαμβανομαι ως βια..λεκτικη Βια ... ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΆΚΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ...αλλα γελασα, οσο για αυτο που θελεις... το φοβαμαι και εγω ...αλλα δυστηχως εχω την δυναμη να το κανω και με φοβαμαι ακομα και να το ξεστομησω... γιατι αν το ξεστομισω.....


 θα στοιχηματιζα οτι καθε φορα που καπιος θα αναφερει τη φραση δεν ειμαι καλα θα αναφερει τις 2 φρασεις που σημειωσα.

----------


## elis

ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ
ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΩΜΕΝΟ
ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΒΑΛΕΤΖΙΔΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΩ 
ΔΕ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ

----------


## elis

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ;ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

λογικο ...κατατασεται στα συμπτωματα του "δεν ειμαι καλα"...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εχω και σε ρομαντικο! ... παραγκελια για την απολαυση σου!!! 
Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με,
αγαπημένη αίσθησις επέστρεφε και παίρνε με—
όταν ξυπνά του σώματος η μνήμη,
κ’ επιθυμία παληά ξαναπερνά στο αίμα·
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται,
κ’ αισθάνονται τα χέρια σαν ν’ αγγίζουν πάλι.

Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με την νύχτα,
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται... 

θειος καβαφης...

----------


## elis

ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΤΑΔΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ωραιο κομματι... σου χω και εγω μια κανταδιτσα..."Δε γίνεται σου λέω πιο συγκινητική φωνή και πιο παραπονιάρικο κομμάτι." 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev7NMv7j6tI

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> ωραιο κομματι... σου χω και εγω μια κανταδιτσα..."Δε γίνεται σου λέω πιο συγκινητική φωνή και πιο παραπονιάρικο κομμάτι." 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev7NMv7j6tI


ΔΕ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΓΤ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΗΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ
ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝΞ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το εψαξα και εγω για την τραγουδιστρια, εχασε σε ενα αεροπορικο ατυχημα τον αγαπημενο της και τα παρατησε το τραγουδι και γυρισε στην εκκλησια απο οπου προηλθε και την κερδισε ο θεος σεκεινα τα υπέροχα γκοσπελ κομματια... φαντασου μονο να πήγαινες σε μια τετοια εκκλησια και να ακουγες αυτη τη φωνη να τραγουδαει!!...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyUdD9JvW-M

----------


## 1984muzzy

I put a spell on you (first edit)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

.....υπέροχος!!!!.....

----------


## 1984muzzy

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc
```

----------


## elis

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyUdD9JvW-M


ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΣΤΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΩ

----------


## 1984muzzy

κανω πειραματα. μη δινετε σημασια. 
Προσπαθω να βαλω τ βιντεο απο you tube να μπαινει με τη μια.
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ... ο αστικος μύθος λέει πως μόνο ο true κανταδορος με το ονομα ελις μπορει να το κανει αυτο.

----------


## elis

> I put a spell on you (first edit)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGPhpvqtOc


ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΑΓΡΙΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΦΩΝΗ ΚΑΛΗ

----------


## 1984muzzy



----------


## elis

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΥΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

θυμασαι καποια λέξη ή αν ηταν χαρουμενο γρηγορο ή αργο?

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΣ ΔΛΔ;

----------


## 1984muzzy

εμενα μου θυμιζει primal therapy με τα ουρλιαχτά του, αλλά που ντονε τον πραιμαλ να φαγωθούμε λίγο?
Βήξε να φύγει το κακο....

----------


## elis

ΜΙΣΟ ΘΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## 1984muzzy

το εκανα ελισ το εκανα. Τα ρεκορ για να σπάνε, και οι αστικοι μυθοι να καταρριπτονται...χεχε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα.. θελω κ γωωωωωω... πως πως???

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## elis

ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΔΛΔ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΣΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ

----------


## elis

ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΜΑΣ ΕΣΚΑΣΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν τον εχω ξανακουσει...καλος ειναι... ο αλλος ομως ειχε ερμηνεια για οσκαρ!! σε εμενα ειπες για το "ΦΜΠ"? δεν καταλαβα?...

----------


## 1984muzzy

> εχω και σε ρομαντικο! ... παραγκελια για την απολαυση σου!!! 
> Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με,
> αγαπημένη αίσθησις επέστρεφε και παίρνε με—
> όταν ξυπνά του σώματος η μνήμη,
> κ’ επιθυμία παληά ξαναπερνά στο αίμα·
> όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται,
> κ’ αισθάνονται τα χέρια σαν ν’ αγγίζουν πάλι.
> 
> Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με την νύχτα,
> ...


Ναι αυτο ηταν! Νόμιζα οτι ηταν θειος Πλαπούτας απο ''της ελλαδος στα παιδια''
στον Κύκλο των Βλαμμένων Ποιητών. 
Αν αρχίσουν να καταρρίπτονται μύθοι, δεν έχουν τελειωμό!
Της αποδόμησης θα γίνει σήμερα....

----------


## 1984muzzy

δε ξέρω σε ποιον μιλεί ο ελις. 
νομίζω στο θεό και εχω εξαιρέσει εξ αρχής τον εαυτό μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzQnPz6TpGc

----------


## 1984muzzy

το βιντεο μπαίνει με το 2ο απο τα δεξια εικονιδιο.
σαν φιλμακι ταινιας φαίνεται σαν κουμπί. insert video.
πατωντας αυτό κανεις επικολληση το λινκ που εχεις κάνει ήδη αντιγραφή απο το youtube.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα...καλα θα σας δειξω εγω...θα δειτε τι θα πάθετε!!! κορυφαια σειρα ...να τους καταρριψουμε ...εδω καταριπτουμε το ειναι μας...στους μυθους θα κωλοσουμε...

----------


## elis

ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΟ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΚΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΣΗ ΟΚ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ
ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΔΛΔ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ
ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΛΙΝΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ
ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ

----------


## elis

> το βιντεο μπαίνει με το 2ο απο τα δεξια εικονιδιο.
> σαν φιλμακι ταινιας φαίνεται σαν κουμπί. insert video.
> πατωντας αυτό κανεις επικολληση το λινκ που εχεις κάνει ήδη αντιγραφή απο το youtube.


ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ Η ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΛΗΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## elis



----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΟ
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΚΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΣΗ ΟΚ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ
> ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΔΛΔ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ
> ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΛΙΝΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ
> ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
> ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ


σε ποιους αγορίνα μου υποχρεώθηκες πάλι?
Για την ιστορία. Εγώ έχω φαψεμποοκ 3 βδομάδες τωρα. δεν έχω ιδεα πως γίνεται αυτό που λές. 
ασε που το έχω για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.
παρολα αυτα θα ψάξω αυτο που λες. γίνεται καταρχήδ?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ευχαριστωωωω...  :Smile:

----------


## 1984muzzy

ευκολακι δεν ηταν ρεα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι ...!!! πρεπει να ψαχουλεψω λίγο ολο αυτο το συστημα για να δω τι αλλο μπορει να κανει :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ Η ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΛΗΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ


Ετσι λέει το κάνω κι εγώ. χαχα Ε ναι και γιατι να παιδευτώ να το κάνω κι αλλιώς? 
Σιγά τη μαγκιά.

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΗΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΘΟΥΜΕ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΜΠ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
ΕΤΣΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ
ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΔΛΔ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΚΑΝΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΛΗΣΗ
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑΚΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ
ΔΛΔ ΘΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ
ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ 
ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΝΚ
ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ;ΡΕΑ ΕΣΥ;

----------


## elis

> Ετσι λέει το κάνω κι εγώ. χαχα Ε ναι και γιατι να παιδευτώ να το κάνω κι αλλιώς? 
> Σιγά τη μαγκιά.


ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΑΟΠΡΩ ΓΤ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ Τ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## elis

> ναι ...!!! πρεπει να ψαχουλεψω λίγο ολο αυτο το συστημα για να δω τι αλλο μπορει να κανει


ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΨΑΧΟΥΛΕΨΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΑΣ ΓΤ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΣΕΙ Η ΟΜΑΔΑ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ελις λυπάμαι δεν το έχω.
Μπορώ να ρευτώ απο τον κώλο, να κάνω σούζα πεζός, να βγάλω κουνέλια μέσα απο καπέλα,
αλλά αυτό που ζητάς αδερφέ... ειναι τρελλό μανίκι. Εσένα ρεα το χωράει ο νούς σου? Πε μου συ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Ελις λυπάμαι δεν το έχω.
> Μπορώ να ρευτώ απο τον κώλο, να κάνω σούζα πεζός, να βγάλω κουνέλια μέσα απο καπέλα,
> αλλά αυτό που ζητάς αδερφέ... ειναι τρελλό μανίκι. Εσένα ρεα το χωράει ο νούς σου? Πε μου συ


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ

----------


## 1984muzzy

και να σου πω βρε ελις. 
Γιατι τόση επιμονή με τα βίντεο και πως αναρτωνται στο φαψεμποοκ?
Σου χρειάζεται κάπου συγκεκριμενα αυτη η ιστορία?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

...δεν ξερω τι ειναι μαγκια.. εγω για μαγκια ξεκινησα το καπνισμα στην αγρια εφηβεια μου και τελικα μου μεινε η πισσα και μου φυγε η μαγκια!..

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΛΩΡΟΣ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι καταλαβα πως λες ...αλλα δεν μπαινω μεσω φβ εδω...εκει μεσα εχω πολλους "φιλους" που δεν θελω να ξερουν ουτε ποια ειμαι ουτε τι κανω...

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΕΡΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ
ΔΛΔ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ
ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα... τουλαχιστον ολοι μπορουμε να ρευτουμε απο τον κωλο...οποτε ... ειμαστε ηδη μαγκες!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Φιλικά ο φτωχόΜπίνες της διπλανής πόρτας  :Smile: )) ... για μενα αυτο ειναι ομορφια! πως γινεται????

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΛΩΡΟΣ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ


ελις ξεκολλα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς του εαυτού σου! Μια χαρά εισαι.
Αν πιάσουμε σοβαρή συζήτηση θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πράγματα.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Rea λυπαμαι για την λεκτικη βια και της ουσιες.Ελπιζω ολα αυτα να μην υπαρχουν σημερα στην ζωη σου.Εχεις φιλους/φιλες? η συντροφο να σε στηριξει? εχεις καλες σχεσεις με τους γονεις σου?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι ας πιασουμε μια σοβαρη συζητηση ... εχουμε ωραιο γκρουπάκι... το χω αναγκη!!

----------


## 1984muzzy

*Ψιθυριστά και στο αυτί!!*
_Ψιτ Έλις! δώσε νούμερο, δώσε τηλ. δώσε ρε μη κολώνεις. Σε κάρβουνα αναμένα ειναι, δεν το βλέπεις?_ :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

bulletproof καλησπέρα. 
σ ευχαριστω ... οι ουσιες δεν υπάρχουν πια...ανακάλυψα οτι δεν ταιριαζουν με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μου. οι σχεσεις μου με τους γονεις μου εχουν αποκατασταθει, είναι οι μονοι που γνωριζουν για την καταστασή μου. δεν εχω φιλους ουτε συντροφο... εχω μονο τον σκύλο μου τον Ζορμπά...ειναι ο συντροφος μου και με εχει βοηθησει οσο ποτε κανεις ανθρωπος. εσυ εισαι καταθλιπτικος?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

... και ολο αυτο επειδη ρωτησα πως γινεται να γραφεις απο κατω απο τα ποστ???... ή δεν καταλαβα καλα... εμενα εννοεις οτι ειμαι "σε αναμενα καρβουνα"??????

----------


## 1984muzzy

εγω προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατι δεν βοηθήθηκες με την ψυχανάλυση.
Ελάχιστα πράγματα γνωρίζω για ψυχοδυναμικα και μακροπρόθεσμα μοντελα αλλά ξέρω γω, λένε οτι γίνεται κ ετσι η 'δουλειά'

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ... και ολο αυτο επειδη ρωτησα πως γινεται να γραφεις απο κατω απο τα ποστ???... ή δεν καταλαβα καλα... εμενα εννοεις οτι ειμαι "σε αναμενα καρβουνα"??????


εσένα εννοω και εσένα πειράζω ρεα. Μη τσιμπας. Εχει εντονο το στοιχειο της υπερβολης το εν λόγω ψιθύρισμα. αλήθεια έχει

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ναι εχω καταθλιψη και αγχωδη διαταραχη .Εχω και εγω σκυλακι  :Smile:  και τον λατρευω.Βασικα αγαπαω ολα τα ζωα! ευτυχως εχω τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου και μου φτιαχνει την διαθεση και με βοηθαει παρα πολυ.Εγω την καταθλιψη την επαθα απο ασθενειες που περασαν οι γονεις μου.Πρωτα η μητερα μου ειχε καρκινο της μητρας και μετα του παχεως εντερου αλλα βγηκε νικητρια και της δυο φορες.Μετα ο μπαμπας μου ειχε εναν μεγαλο ογκο στο χερι (χειρουργηθηκε και ολα πηγαν πολυ καλα).Τον Μαιο του 2014 ο μπαμπας μου ειχε αιμοπτυση και στο νοσοκομειο Σωτηρια διεγνωσθει με καρκινο του πνευμονα.Χειρουργηθηκε,καν αμε 5 χημειοθεραπειες και 14 ακτινοβολιες.Δωξα τον Θεο τα παει πολυ καλα εχουν περασει 15 μηνες απο τοτε (το τσιγαρο επισης εχει 15 μηνες που το εκοψε).Οι γιατροι μας εχουν πει οτι δεν ειναι επιθετικη μορφη και προς το παρων τα παμε καλα και δεν εχουμε μεταστασεις.Συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα,με λιγα λογια αυτη ειναι η ιστορια της καταθλιψης μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν γνωριζω τπτ για ψυχοδυναμικα και βραχυπρόθεσμα μοντελα... η καταθλιψη δεν ειχε εντοπιστει απο την γιατρο μου, η ιδια ειχε καποια μορφη αγοραφοβιας και μου την μετεδωσε ... δεν ξερω γτ δεν βοηθηθηκα... οταν εφτασα πάτο καταλαβα μονη μου πως εχω καταθλιψη και πως πάντα ειχα τελικα...και πήγα σε εναν γιατρο που καλυπτει το ταμειο ...σουυυρθηκα ως εκει καθισα στην καρεκλα και αμεσω του ειπα το θεμα μου και τα δακρυα κυλουσαν ανεξελεκτα και συνεχως του ζητουσα συγνωμη με επνιγε ολο αυτο... εκεινος μου ειπε οτι θα μου γραψει τα χαπια αλλα να πηγαινω καθε μηνα να με βλέπει ... του ειπα για τα 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυσης και εκεινος εντυπωσιαστηκε...δεν εχω χρηματα ετσι και αλλιως για αλλη ψυχαναληση...και ο ιδιος μου ειπε με τον τροπο του οτι αφου τα 8 χρονια δεν με βοηθησαν....δεν εχει νοημα να συνεχισω με αυτον τον τροπο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καθολου δεν με κουρασες...ισα ισα μου δινει δυναμη που μπορω να μιλαω και να ακουω για αυτο το θεμα... ναι περασες και εσυ βουνα... χαιρομαι που εχεις εναν ανθρωπο να σε στηριζει ...μου δινει ελπίδες και για μενα...αν και το φοβαμαι πολυ, κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια, παιρνεις χαπια?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εκτος απο υπερβολη εχει και στοιχεια σεξισμου... τσιμπάω γιατι ειναι προσβλητικο... θελω να το καταλάβεις οτι μπορει να μην ειχες προθεση αλλα με προσβαλλες...ειναι χυδαιος ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι...δεν μπήκα εδω για να βρω γκομενο και οταν κρινομαι τοσο αρνητικα ...στο πισω μερος του μιαλου μου σηκονωνται αμυνες...πρεπει να σκεφτομαι τι λεω και εδω ρε γαμωτο???

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εχω εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο που με βοηθαει.Ναι λαμβανω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη συγκριμενα xanax 0,5mg ,effexor xr 75 mg και σταγονες aloperidin 2mg.Ομως εκτος απ'τα φαρμακα μου δινει και συμβουλες και μου μιλαη.Γενικα τα παω καλα μπορω να πω αν και εχω πολυ φοβο μεσα μου και αγχος.Εσυ πως τα πας με τα φαρμακα σου? αισθανεσαι καλυτερα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι ειμαι "καλυτερα" δηλαδη εχω διαθεση να βγω απο το σπίτι να πάω στη δουλεια μου..αν και ακομα εχω πολλες "κακες μερες" εχουμε αυξησει την δοση μου και μαλλον συντομα θα την ξανααυξησουμε... γιατι ακομα ενα χρονο μετα δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω φυσιολογικα, να βγω να ειμαι κοινωνικη και γενικα να μπορω να διαχειριστω την βλακεια της ανθρωπότητας. αλλα δεν ειναι λυση αυτο...νιωθω σαν πρεζονι που πάω και μου δινει την δοση μου.. γεια σας- ολα καλα?- καλα- πάρε την συνταγη- ευχαριστω... και μπουκωνω με σεροτονυνη τον εγκεφαλο...χωρις καν να ξερω αν αυτο ειναι το σωστο... τα οικονομικα ειναι αθλια για μια σωστη παρακολουθηση...αλλα και εδω που τα λέμε δεν θα ειχα και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη πλέον στο τυπακι που με παρακολουθει...

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΡΕΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΠΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΕΙΣ
ΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΩΦΕΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ
ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ
ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ Σ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ 
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕ Σ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ Τ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ
ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΚΟΜΑΘΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΔΩ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΔΛΔ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> εκτος απο υπερβολη εχει και στοιχεια σεξισμου... τσιμπάω γιατι ειναι προσβλητικο... θελω να το καταλάβεις οτι μπορει να μην ειχες προθεση αλλα με προσβαλλες...ειναι χυδαιος ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι...δεν μπήκα εδω για να βρω γκομενο και οταν κρινομαι τοσο αρνητικα ...στο πισω μερος του μιαλου μου σηκονωνται αμυνες...πρεπει να σκεφτομαι τι λεω και εδω ρε γαμωτο???


Ρέα ΔΕΝ σε κρίνω, Δεν σε κρίνει κανείς. Αλήθεια, δεν έχω κανένα λόγο. Μια κουβέντα η οποία έχει έντονα στοιχεία υπερβολής και ειναι σαφές οτι ειναι καλαμπούρι, χιουμορ (αμυνα θα πεις εσυ που μοιάζεις να τις ξέρεις) δεν χωράει ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ άλλο. Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο ειναι υπερβολική και αστεισμός. Δεν υπολογίζω καν τις λέξεις χυδαίος, σεξισμός, προσβολή, κρίνομαι αρνητικά. Δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης εδώ.
ΟΧΙ Ρεα να μη σκέφτεσαι τι θα πείς και μη παίζεις άμυνα. Εκφράσου!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οσο πληρωνεις ενδιαφερεται... αμα δεν τα σκας δεν μπαινει καν στην διαδικασια να ενδιαφερθει...σε αντιμετωπίζει ετσι γιατι εισαι του ταμειου... οταν μου αυξησε την δοση του μιλησα και απλα μου αυξησε την δοση...απο εκει και περα η σωστη παρακολουθηση κοστιζει 50 ευρω την εβδομαδα... δεν ξερω αν εχουν κατεβει οι τιμες...αλλα δεν υπάρχει αυτο το περιθορειο στην τσεπη μου...και να σου πω και κατι? ΓΑΠΩΤΟ ρε φιλε και σιχτιρ με τους τσαρλατανους πια!.. ολα πορτοφολι? ας γινουνε καφεντζουδες στην τελικη ...λιγοτερο κακο θα εκαναν στον κοσμακι... και τελικα η καταθλιψη ..θεραπαυεται ή μια ζωη θα μαι με το ενα ποδι στο ...χαντακι?

----------


## elis

ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙΑΣΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## elis

ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΖΩΗΣ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

.ναι ξερω απο αμυνες...και περνω πίσω τις λέξεις που δεν εχουν θεση εδω...αλλα γιατι? τι σε εκανε να αμυνθεις?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα.... οκ εχω και γραπτως και υπογεγραμμενη δηλωση...την οποια θα χρησιμοποιησω εναντιον σου αν χρειαστει!!!

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΠΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ
ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

νομιζω πως ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν 5 χρονια οταν καποιος μου επιτεθηκε σαν μετατραυματικο σοκ ( αυτοψυχαναλιωμαι τωρα δεν ξερω αν υσχυει) ... εκτοτε χειροτερευει δεν βελτιωνεται η κατασταση.. και πως να βρω ποιοτητα ζωης? εδω με τα χαπια δεν μπορω ουτε ενα βιβλίο να διαβασω.... μονο ιντερνετ τηλεοραση και ευτυχως εχω τον ζορμπα και επιβαλλεται να κανω καμια βολτα.. 10 το βραδυ ροχαλιζω ...τα αζαπιν με ναρκωνουν πολυ καλα! καθε κοινωνικη συναναστοφη με εξαντλει...και οι φιλοι μου με παρατησαν γιατι δεν εχω χαβαλε πια..εχω αλλαξει λεει... και αυτοι που δεν με παρατησαν για αυτον τον λόγο με παρατησαν επειδη δεν ειμαι στο κοινωνικο ευ... να ειμαι η κυρια κοκοβικου του κυριου κοκοβικου αρα για αυτους ειμαι μια αποτυχημενη που δεν "καταφερε" τιποτα.. λες και ειναι κατορθωμα να τυλιξεις εναν μαλακα! γενικα η απομονωση ηταν μια αμοιβαια επιλογη δική μου και του περιβαλλοντος μου..

----------


## elis



----------


## 1984muzzy

> .ναι ξερω απο αμυνες...και περνω πίσω τις λέξεις που δεν εχουν θεση εδω...αλλα γιατι? τι σε εκανε να αμυνθεις?


Πολύ χαίρομαι μ αυτο το μήνυμα! Τι με έκανε να αμυνθώ... Ελα μου ντέ? 
Ποιός νοιάζεται άλλωστε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα...δεν το χα ξανακουσει αυτο το "ασμα"...κορυφηηηηηηηη!!!!!!! ! χαχαχαχα....

----------


## elis

> νομιζω πως ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν 5 χρονια οταν καποιος μου επιτεθηκε σαν μετατραυματικο σοκ ( αυτοψυχαναλιωμαι τωρα δεν ξερω αν υσχυει) ... εκτοτε χειροτερευει δεν βελτιωνεται η κατασταση.. και πως να βρω ποιοτητα ζωης? εδω με τα χαπια δεν μπορω ουτε ενα βιβλίο να διαβασω.... μονο ιντερνετ τηλεοραση και ευτυχως εχω τον ζορμπα και επιβαλλεται να κανω καμια βολτα.. 10 το βραδυ ροχαλιζω ...τα αζαπιν με ναρκωνουν πολυ καλα! καθε κοινωνικη συναναστοφη με εξαντλει...και οι φιλοι μου με παρατησαν γιατι δεν εχω χαβαλε πια..εχω αλλαξει λεει... και αυτοι που δεν με παρατησαν για αυτον τον λόγο με παρατησαν επειδη δεν ειμαι στο κοινωνικο ευ... να ειμαι η κυρια κοκοβικου του κυριου κοκοβικου αρα για αυτους ειμαι μια αποτυχημενη που δεν "καταφερε" τιποτα.. λες και ειναι κατορθωμα να τυλιξεις εναν μαλακα! γενικα η απομονωση ηταν μια αμοιβαια επιλογη δική μου και του περιβαλλοντος μου..


ΕΤΣΙ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΑΚΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΣΜΟ

----------


## elis

> χαχαχαχα...δεν το χα ξανακουσει αυτο το "ασμα"...κορυφηηηηηηηη!!!!!!! ! χαχαχαχα....


ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ 14 ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΟΠ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙΑΣΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ
> ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ


ΣυμφωνωωωΩ!
βέβαια αμα δεν θέλει η Ρέα μπορούμε εμεις μεταξύ μας Ελις!
Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά! Ε τι λές μωρή άρρωστη, ψήνεσαι (έλις)?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εεε... εγω... για να σε ρωταω...μαλλον με νοιαζει... ελα να το βρουμε... ( και για να σε προλαβω οχι δεν σου την πεφτω :Stick Out Tongue: ) αλλα ειναι μια πληροφορια που πρεπει να την πιασουμε και να την ξεσκισουμε ( 8 χρονια ψυχαναληση μου μεινε το κουσουρι)... αν θες φυσικα...

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> ΣυμφωνωωωΩ!
> βέβαια αμα δεν θέλει η Ρέα μπορούμε εμεις μεταξύ μας Ελις!
> Για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά! Ε τι λές μωρή άρρωστη, ψήνεσαι (έλις)?


ΚΑΤΣΕ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΔΗΞΕΤΕ

----------


## elis

> εεε... εγω... για να σε ρωταω...μαλλον με νοιαζει... ελα να το βρουμε... ( και για να σε προλαβω οχι δεν σου την πεφτω) αλλα ειναι μια πληροφορια που πρεπει να την πιασουμε και να την ξεσκισουμε ( 8 χρονια ψυχαναληση μου μεινε το κουσουρι)... αν θες φυσικα...


ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ
ΓΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΔΕ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΚΑΤΣΕ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΔΗΞΕΤΕ


χαχαχαχαχααχ θεος!! 
βρωμίες και λασπουρίες θες εσύ, το εχω καταλάβει!! 
Να γίνεις κύβους, να περάσεις στην κορδέλα (κλεμμενο απο χαρρυ κλυνν)!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν ξερω πως να μιλαω για μενα ρε ελις... θελει χρονο ...οχι το σκευτομαι να μαθω αλλα περισσοτερο θελω να μαθω να διαχειριζομαι σωστα τον θυμο μου... οπως σου ειχα ξαναπει καθε εχθρικη συμπεριφορα την αντιλαμβανομαι σαν βια και αντιδρω αυτοκαταστρεπτικα...το ατομο που μου επιτεθηκε για παραδειγμα... δεν φοβαμαι... θολωνω σαν πληγωμενο αγριμι και δεν υπολογιζω την σωματικη μου ακεραιοτητα... μου χωθηκε ο μαλακας μια ανασα μακρυα απο την μουρη μου και μου πε "βουλωστω" κ εγω αντι να απομακρυνθω εκατσα εκει και του λέω με υφακι ...γιατι τι θα μου κανεις ρε... μπορουσα..εχω πλεον την ικανοτητα να το διαχειρηστω εξυπνα...αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη χανω την μπάλλα ....και γινομαι σαν τα μουτρα τους ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εχεις χασει μαλλον κατι ποστ ... ψαξτο λίγο πιο πάνω ..εχει ιστοριουλα..

----------


## elis

> χαχαχαχαχααχ θεος!! 
> βρωμίες και λασπουρίες θες εσύ, το εχω καταλάβει!! 
> Να γίνεις κύβους, να περάσεις στην κορδέλα (κλεμμενο απο χαρρυ κλυνν)!


ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΒΡΩΜΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΙ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Λοιπόν τι λέει εδώ....
_οι αμυντικοί μηχανισμοί είναι αυτόματες πράξεις ή τεχνικές που εκτελούνται ασυνείδητα για την αντιμετώπιση στρεσογόνων καταστάσεων και ερεθισμάτων που δεν μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε ψυχολογικά.[1] Πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι η μέθοδος με την οποία το Εγώ (λογική) διευθετεί τις συγκρούσεις που δημιουργούνται μεταξύ των ενορμήσεων του Εκείνο (ένστικτα) και των αξιών του Υπερεγώ (ηθικοί φραγμοί)._

Εγώ λοιπόν τι έκανα τωρα? Περπατώντας περπατώντας... βρέθηκα σε ενα σταυροδρόμι. Το σταυροδρόμι ειχε φανάρια. Το έβλεπα για πράσινο αλλά δεν ήξερα ποτε θα γίνει κόκκινο.
(Εγώ) Ε κάπου είπα "δε γαμιέται" ας περάσω. Και πέρασα. Στο μεσοδιάστημα όμως της διάβασης είχε μια μπανανοφλουδα ο δρόμος και την πάτησα. την ώρα που ήμουν κάτω, έγινε κόκκινο, ενας οδηγός που χέστηκε για την ολισθηρότητα του οδοστρώματος με έβαλε απο κάτω και να μαι. Βρέθηκα στο νοσοκομείο. 
_Αδερφή! "Η πορτοκαλάδα ειναι απο φυσικό πορτοκάλι ή βιομηχανοποιημένος χυμός?"_

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αποκλυεται να ειναι πιο εξελιγμενος ο δικος μου ... εκτος αν η εξελιξη εχει την μορφη φακης!!! θα ηθελα να σου πει ο 1984muzzy.. αν εχει διαθεση φυσικα

----------


## elis

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Αυτη η ιστορία έλις ειναι προιόν εξελιγμένου εγκέφαλου. 
Εκεί που εισαι απλώς δεν έχει σήμα. Αν αλλάξεις εταιρεία θα μετεξελιχθεί και ο δικός σου εγκέφαλος και θα γίνει πάρτυ τρικούβερτο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σου δημιουργησε στρες η συζητηση περι μαγκιας και φβ? ή η επαφη με ενα καινουριο προσωπο? ή μηπως πεταξα εγω καμια βλακεια και σε αγχωσα? αφοπλυσε το χιουμορ σου δεν ειναι συμμαχος τωρα

----------


## elis

ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΚΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ρέα δεν ξέρω. Μπορεί να μην ήταν καν άμυνα. Απλά το ανέφερα ως άμυνα. 
Ίσως προς στιγμήν ξέχασα το αποφθεγμα το απόφθεγμα του Φρουντ οτι ....καμιά φορά ενα πούρο... ειναι απλώς ενα πούρο... (χωρίς δηλαδή περαιτέρω ανάλυση).
That's it. And as it is it's not defence...

Γενικά σου αρέσει ο τομέας της ψυχολογίας? γενικά πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να προσπαθείς να φτάσεις στο "γιατί" συχνά?
Σου αρέσει η ανάλυση? 
Μην ανησυχείς, δεν είπες καμια βλακεία και δεν ένιωσα οτιδήποτε. Μη σε απασχολεί καθόλου αυτό.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

"Ψιθυριστά και στο αυτί!!
Ψιτ Έλις! δώσε νούμερο, δώσε τηλ. δώσε ρε μη κολώνεις. Σε κάρβουνα αναμένα ειναι, δεν το βλέπεις?" αυτο το ποστ ειναι η αφορμη ...εγω τσιμπισα εκεινος ειπε οτι ειναι αμυνα και εγ τον ρωτησα γτ σηκωσε αμυνα και τωρα ειμαστε ολοι μαζι εδω.... τωρα εισαι ενημερος....

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΚΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ


Ελις δεν κάνεις καραγκιοζιλίκια. Πώς ορίζεις το καραγκιοζολίκι? Σου έχει πεί κάποιος οτι φέρεσαι έτσι?
Εγω δεν εχω ακούσει (ή μάλλον διαβάσει κανεναν) να στο λέει και να σε χαρακτηρίζει έτσι. ξεκολλα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ψυχολογια- φιλοσοφια- επιστημες του γιατι του πως... ζουμε σε μια εποχη που συμβαινουν θαυματα με απιστευτες ταχυτητες και δεν τα προλαβαινω. ναι μου αρεσει η αναλυση ...οταν εχουμε να εξερευνησουμε καποιο καινουριο κοσμο... δεν θα αναλύσω γτ δεν με πήρε τηλ ο τουλης ο νοστιμουλης... εκει το πουρο ειναι πουρο...οποτε δεν χωραει αναλυση..

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ρέα δεν ειμαι ειδικός. Απλώς παρατηρητής του εαυτού μου θα μπορούσα με ευκολία να δηλώσω. Κατ επέκταση δε μπορώ να ξέρω το ''γιατί'' των αμυνών μου (υποτιθέμενων ή μη) και δεν ειναι και δουλειά μου.
Απο τον κύκλο της ψυχοθεραπείας που έκανα, ενα απο αυτα που έμαθα ειναι να μην μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να καίγομαι.
Αντ' αυτού, να γράφω έαν και εφόσον νιώσω έτσι, τις σκέψεις μου στο χαρτί.
Κατόπιν θα το πήγαινα ξανά στην ειδικό μου και θα κάναμε μαζί την ανάλυση.... για να μη μου φέρει παράλυση...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, οι άμυνες εαν δεν γίνονται κατα κόρον και σε μεγάλη ένταση, δεν ειναι κακές. Τις προβάλλουμε για προστασία. 
Εν προκειμένω, δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο να ψαχτώ σε κάτι. 
Μπορεί απλά να μην ειναι καν άμυνα. Αυτο που είπα για το πούρο το είπα επίτηδες για να δηλώσω μια αναθεωρηση.
Οτι μίλησα αρχικα για άμυνα, αλλά μπορεί και να μην είναι. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Δε με νοιάζει σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση. 
Είτε ειναι λάθος, είτε δεν ειναι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

για ποιο λογο εκανες ψυχοθεραπεια εσυ? δεν ξερω τιποτα για σενα...ο ελις μου ανοιχτηκε χτες και με βοηθησε πολυ... με "μυησε" με εναν πολυ δικο του τροπο... αλλα ειναι λαθος μου να σε πιεζω για αναλυσεις και σου ζητω συγνωμη αν σε εφερα σε δυσκολη θεσηειναι η πρωτη φορα που μιλαω τοσο ανοιχτα και τοσο ελευθερα και μαλλο με "μεθυσε" ολο αυτο και παραπήρα αερα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τωρα που ειπα ελις που πήγε αυτος?... εεελις εισαι εδωωωωωω???

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μιλαω τοσο ανοιχτα και τοσο ελευθερα και μαλλο με "μεθυσε" ολο αυτο και παραπήρα αερα



ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ! ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ!!?? ΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ!

Δεν ειναι λάθος σου. Αληθεια μην το παίρνεις έτσι σε παρακαλώ. Εσύ εκφράστηκες και εγω εκφράστηκα ανάλογα με αυτα που πιστεύω και θεωρώ, με βάση τα στοιχεία του
χαρακτήρα μου, τις βαθύτερες ανάγκες μου και οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Όσον αφορά εμένα έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Χαρακτηριστικά τελειομανίας, ελέγχου, αμφιβολίας, ενοχικής στάσης και κάποιων ισχυρών αμυνών που εμπλέκονται μεσα στα προηγούμενα χαρακτηριστικά. Θεωρητικά, υπάρχει και το κομμάτι των καταναγκαστικών πραξεων, αλλά απο αυτό δεν είχα ποτέ καθόλου. Ή αν είχα στα παιδικά μου χρόνια, ακόμα και τότε δεν το είχα σε επίπεδα να με κάνει μη λειτουργικό.

----------


## 1984muzzy

ο έλις πήγε να ξεβουλώσει τη λεκάνη του γιατι έκανε κάτι παράξενα και επικίνδυνα σχέδια στην πορσελάνη της. 
Όταν τελειώσει με τα μυρωδάτα μαστορέματα θα επιστρέψει. Ειμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα...μετα παλι θα γκρινιαζει οτι τον εχουμε στην απεξω... !!! .. ω ευχαριστω για τους πανηγυρισμους ... και πως ειναι η ζωη σου?

----------


## 1984muzzy

αρκετά καλά νιώθω. Θυμάμαι στην τελευταία συνεδρία, μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως όταν αρχίσω να βγάζω τα ΑΝ, τα ΊΣΩΣ, τα ΜΗΠΩΣ και τις αμφιβολίες απο τη ζωή μου και γενικά να εκφράζομαι περισότερο η ΙΔΨ θα αρχίσει να με εγκαταλείπει. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής το βλέπω στην πράξη αυτό. Βεβαίως ακόμα υπάρχουν ενδοιασμοί και φόβοι αλλά όποτε τους εντοπίζω και το επεξεργάζομαι λογικά, προσπαθώ να κινούνται στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση επίτηδες. Και ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ. Αυτό με τις αμφιβολίες πάντως, ισχύει και για οποιονδήποτε ανασφαλή, ενοχικό και τα συναφή. 

Θα σου πω ενα παράδειγμα. Πριν απο μια βδομάδα περίπου με πήρε τηλ μια πρώην, γιατί έψαχνε λέει εναν υδραυλικό με το όνομά μου. Να σημειώσω οτι με αυτήν έχουμε χωρίσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια ακριβώς. Δεν χωρίσαμε καλά. Τσακωθήκαμε. Και κανείς απο τους 2 μας δεν εμοιαζε να είχε λόγο να συναναστρέφεται με τον άλλο έστω και σε φιλικό επίπεδο. 
2 χρόνια λοιπόν μετα, ''_καλησπέρα ο muzzy o υδραυλικός?_'' λέω οχι, ο muzzy απο τα παλιά. ε και πιάσαμε κουβέντα. της είπα οταν θα πάω στα μέρη της, θα την πάρω τηλ. να βγούμε. Δεν την ρώτησα. Ηταν κατάφαση. Αυτό είχε σημασία για μένα. Εμοιαζε να ειναι δεκτική. Θα δούμε. 

Πιθανολογώ οτι.... Πριν κάνω όποια ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν θα την έπαιρνα τηλ. και θα έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να μάθω τι ζητάει ύστερα απο 2 χρόνια. Θα είχα ενδοιασμούς και εν τέλει θα τα έβαζα με τον εαυτό μου. Ε, σήμερα κάτι το ότι θα ήθελα να τη δω, να δω αν ειναι καλά (βαθύτεροι λόγοι που δεν έχουν καμια σημασία), κάτι το οτι καλό ειναι να λύσεις την απορία σου απο κοντά και όχι κρυμένος κάτω απο τραπέζια ή και φεύγοντας απο καταστάσεις ή εικάζοντας, λέω θα πάω για να μάθω. Και σε αυτή μου την επιλογή μπορεί να υπάρξει στιγμή αμφιβολίας (αυτό ειναι ΙΔΨ), αλλά προβάλλω στον εαυτό μου θετικές εικόνες για να αλλάζω το σενάριο και κοιτάζω να το στηρίζω μέχρι τέλους.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις... σκοπευεις να πας επι τουτου ή αν σε βγαλει ο δρομος σου στα μερη της?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ναι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις... σκοπευεις να πας επι τουτου ή αν σε βγαλει ο δρομος σου στα μερη της?


Οχι, οχι επι τούτου. Εχω κάτι δουλειές και επι τη ευκαιρία...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δηλαδη η ΙΔΨ είναι κατι σαν την αναλυση μεχρι ολοκληρωτικης και απολυτης εξαντλήσεως του εαυτου μας?

----------


## elis

ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ
ΚΛΠ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ 
ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ Η ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ
ΤΗΝ ΣΕΡΒΙΤΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΜΦΑΝΗ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ
ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΚΛΠ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ
ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ Η ΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΑΜΑΝΦΟΥ ΚΙ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΗ Η ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΙΚΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ οτι δεν εχει κατι να πει ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΤΙΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΜΑΓΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΛΑ ΣΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ Η ΚΑΤΙ ΘΥΛΗΚΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑΣ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΧΟΡΤΑΓΟΣ
ΘΕΛΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΒΡΙΣΙΔΙΑ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ 
ΠΟΥ ΕΣΑΣ ΣΑΣ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ

----------


## elis

ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΗ ΡΕΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΠΙΝΕΛΙΚΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΟΥΜΑΙ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> δηλαδη η ΙΔΨ είναι κατι σαν την αναλυση μεχρι ολοκληρωτικης και απολυτης εξαντλήσεως του εαυτου μας?


Περίπου... Βασικά η ανάλυση ή η σούπερ ανάλυση συνοδοιπορεί με την ΙΔΨ. Αλλά ίσως οχι για όλους. 
Κάποιοι άλλοι δεν την "ψάχνουν". Αυτό σε φθείρει πάρα πολύ, σε εξασθενεί υπερβολικά όπως λές. Αυτό το πράγμα όλο απο ενα σημείο και μετά θέλει θεραπεία. 
Κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει. Δε μπορεί κανείς να αναλώνεται διαρκώς σε φαύλες σκέψεις.

----------


## 1984muzzy

Για τον Έλις και μόνο γαμώ το Χ.... μου.

----------


## 1984muzzy

Και αυτό αφιερωμένο στη γυναίκα με το βύσμα... 
Ξέρει ο έλις...

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα... απο μπινελικια οσα γουσταρει η ψυχη σου ελις μου!! εχω ρεπερτοριο για 3 ζωες!!! κατσε να σου στειλω ενα μπινελικοτραγουδο... που βεβαια δεν στο αφιερωνω... αλλα σε καποιες καταστασεις οι στιχοι του με αγγιξαν πολυυυυυ!

----------


## elis

Η ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΣΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΤΕΓΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΙΧΟΥΣ

----------


## elis

ΔΩΣΤΕ ΠΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## elis

ΡΙΧΝΩ ΙΔΕΕΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μου θυμιζει μια φοβερη ταινια η ιστορια σου... που παιζει ο jack nikolson σε εναν απο τους πιο γαματους ρολους που ειχε στην καριερα του... λογικα ξερεις για ποια ταινια λέω ε?

----------


## elis

ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΙΛΙΚΙΑ ΟΠΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝΕ

----------


## elis

> μου θυμιζει μια φοβερη ταινια η ιστορια σου... που παιζει ο jack nikolson σε εναν απο τους πιο γαματους ρολους που ειχε στην καριερα του... λογικα ξερεις για ποια ταινια λέω ε?


ΟΧΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι συμφωνω απολυτως σε αυτο!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ???????? ΣΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΟ ...ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!!

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ
ΤΟΝ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΗ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΝΕ;

----------


## elis

> ναι συμφωνω απολυτως σε αυτο!!!


ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΣΥΣ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και πολυ καλα κανεις! κ επαυξανω στην ιδια συνομοταξια κραξιματος... αυτο θα το λατρεψεις!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elis

ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΠΟΛΥΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι οκ αυτο ειναι το χολυγουντιανο σεναριακι του κωλου...αλλα ο θειος τζακ δινει ειναι θεουλης σε αυτον τον ρολο... και αυτο μου θυμισες με τις σερβιτορουλες σου που αγαπάς γιατι και εκεινη σερβιτορα ηταν ...εκεινος μπινελίκωνε τους πάντες...κλπ κλπ κλπ...ειπα κ εγω δεν την εχεις δει την ταινια...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα.... μιλαμε καλλιτεχνης ο ανθρωπος!!!!... η ΑΠΟΔΟΜΗΣΗ..... φακέεεεεεεες!!!!!

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΓΑΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΕΙΛΕΡ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Μ ΑΝΑΨΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΗ

----------


## elis

> χαχαχαχα.... μιλαμε καλλιτεχνης ο ανθρωπος!!!!... η ΑΠΟΔΟΜΗΣΗ..... φακέεεεεεεες!!!!!


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ
ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑ ΦΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα....μου εφτειαξες το κεφι !!!... πάω μια ωραια μεγαλη βολτα τον Ζορμπα μου και τα λέμε αργοτερα :Cool:

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ

----------


## agnostix

Να σας βαλω κ εγω ενα τραγουδακι,για ολες τις ταξιδιαρες-ταλεπωρημενες ψυχες  :Cool:

----------


## elis

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΙΤ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ

----------


## agnostix

Τοτε και αυτο για ολους μας!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

υπέροχο!!!!.... οτι πρεπει για τωρα agnostix

----------


## agnostix

> υπέροχο!!!!.... οτι πρεπει για τωρα agnostix


Εκφραστειτε ελευθερα με οποιον τροπο θελετε,μονο να μιλατε,πνιγηκαμε στις σκεψεις μας πια...  :Wink:

----------


## elis

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΗ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΞΕΡΑΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ
ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ

----------


## agnostix

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΗ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΜΑ ΞΕΡΑΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ
> ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ


Λατρευω την μουσικη και ολα τα τραγουδια περνουν νοημα οταν δεν εισαι στα καλυτερα σου,αλλα κ αυτο το πηγα κοντρα μην ακουτε μονο τα πολυ πεσμενα αν ειστε στα κατω σας δοκιμαστε κ κατι πιο αναλαφρο κ αρχιστε να χορευετε δεν ξερω τι διαολο εχω παθει ειμαι απο την φυση μου πολυ αρνητικη κ μελαγχολικη αλλα μηπως δεν ηταν κ εμενα αυτη η φυση μου μηπως ετσι νομιζα πως ειμαι,δεν εχω ιδεα ειναι αυτο το αισθημα της αγαπης δεν γνωριζω ειναι κατι πανω απο μενα κ με μεγαλη δυναμη.Αντιδρα ο οργανισμος μου κοντρα στην στεναχωρια ,μπορει να ειναι κ ενα συνοθυλευμα ολων,αφου το αισθανομαι ευχομαι να μην ειναι παρωδικο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

1984muzzy καλημερα
αυτο μου θυμηζει την ιστορια της σαρανταποδαρουσας και θα στην πω γτ μπορει να σου αρεσει

καποτε μια σαρανταποδαρουσα αποφασισε να παρατηρησει να αναλυσει και να οργανωσει τον τροπο που περπαταει, γιατι πίστευε πως ετσι θα μπορουσε να περπαταει πιο γρηγορα και τελικα ηταν τοσα πολλα τα πόδια της που οσο τα παρατηρουσε τοσο μπερδευοταν και μπουρδουκλονοταν και ετρωγε τα μουτρα της και δεν μπορουσε να περπατησει καθολου.
και ετσι αφησε τον φυσικο εαυτο της ελευθερο να περπατησει χωρις να παρατηρει, και συνειδητοποιησε οτι ετσι περπαταει καλυτερα... 
κατι σαν το πουρο ειναι πουρο ( μου αρεσε αυτη η φραση του θειου φροιντ τελικα)

----------


## agnostix

Ενα βιντεακι και τη καλημερα μου,θα σας ξανα ερθω αργοτερα !!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πολυ ωραιο το βιντεακι σου agnostix ! την καλημερα μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## elis

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ

----------


## elis

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ
ΚΑΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ
ΓΤ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΗ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΩΝΑΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑΝ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΤΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπέρα ελις... τι ειναι ο μακεδονικος? και ελεος με αυτον τον παντελιδηηηηηη!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## elis

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ
Ο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ
ΚΑΙ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕ Η ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ
ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΠΤΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ
> Ο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΝΕΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ
> ΚΑΙ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕ Η ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΥΤΟΥΜΠ
> ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΠΤΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ


 χαχαχα...ειχα καλο μεντορα .... εναν αγροτη με τεραστεια ετικετα που αγαπάει 4 σερβιτορες... δεν ξερω αν τον γνωριζεις :Wink:

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΑΣ ΑΧΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΣΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΑΣ
ΚΙ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΔΕ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΔΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ
ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ

----------


## elis

ΕΙΧΑ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΜΑΤΑ ΧΑΡΙ Η ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΕΤΕ
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΖΩΗ

----------


## elis

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΓΕΥΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ
ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΦΕΡΕΣΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ
ΒΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΑΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΑΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ

----------


## elis

ΠΑΤΑΤΕ ΕΠΙ ΠΤΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΕΣ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΙΕΣ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΕΣ ΚΛΠ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ
ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ
ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ ΑΟΠ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΑΝΤΟ
ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΛΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝΞ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΑ
ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ
ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΑΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ
ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
ΑΜΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΓΕΥΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ
> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΦΕΡΕΣΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ
> ΒΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
> ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ


τωρα τα ειδα αυτα... ποια ειναι αυτα τα κοριτσια που γινονται ματα χαρι και πανουργες μονο και μονο για να γινει αυτο που θελουνε... συμπεριλαμβανομαι και εγω σε αυτα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ
> ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΑΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ
> ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
> ΑΜΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ


τι καναμε? ποιοι καναμε???? ... εεεε??? για ξαναπάρτο απο την αρχη μαεστρο γιατι εχασα κατι επεισοδια και αυτα τα "παπαντζιλικια" δεν τα χα δει....

----------


## elis

ΣΙΓΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΘΙΧΤΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΜΑΤΑ ΧΑΡΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ 
ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΞΗΓΗΘΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΤΩ
ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΧΑΙΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΜΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΣΙΓΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΘΙΧΤΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΜΑΤΑ ΧΑΡΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ 
> ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΞΗΓΗΘΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΤΩ
> ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΧΑΙΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΜΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ


αυτο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι απο το πουθενα βρίσκομαι μονιμως ο αντιπροσωπος του γυναικειου φυλλου... με την ιδια λογική μπορω να απαντησω και εγω οτι όλοι οι αντρες ειστε μαλακες και να καταλήξουμε να κατηγορουμε ο ενας τον αλλον για πράγματα που ποτε δεν εχουμε κανει και να υπερασπιζόμαστε συμπεριφορες που ποτε δεν μας αρεσαν μονο και μονο επειδη τα γεννητικα μας οργανα μοιαζουν με αυτους που τα εκαναν. και σιχτιρ στην τελικη... την πατατε σαν χαιβάνια με τα διαφορα χαζο-κοτο-πορνιδια .. το ανεγκεφαλο σας φαινετε μοιραιο, το κιτς ειναι θυληκο, η χρηματικη εκμεταλευση και οι φασιστικες συμπεριφορες ειναι χαρίσματα της γυναικειας φυσης...και την νυφη την πληρώνουμε οι ασχετες ..γιατι δεν εχετε τα κοτσια να πάτε νατης πειτε στα μουτρα αυτα που νιωθετε..και εχετε και το θρασσος να μας βαζετε ολες στο ιδιο τσουβαλι...μονο και μονο επειδη φοραμε σουτιεν!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ...

----------


## elis

ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ 
ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
ΜΕ ΦΙΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΠ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ 
> ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
> ΜΕ ΦΙΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΠ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ;


ειναι ασυγχωρητο για σενα να καταδεχεσαι τις κλισε εκφρασεις! βρες αλλο τροπο να το εκφρασεις ..και εγω δεν καταλαβα ποτε τις γυναικες,τους αντρες ,τους γκεη , τους σκυλους , τις γατες, την γαρυφαλια μου το μπιγκ μπανγκ...τις φιλίες τους ερωτες τους θεους και τους δαιμονες..και τελικα τι ειναι το αληθινο και τι το ψευτικο. και ουτε εσυ εισαι καλα...αλλα ποιος ειναι καλυτερα..αυτος που ξερει οτι δεν ειναι καλα ή αυτος που νομιζει οτι ειναι καλα?

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΖΩΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΘΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΠΡΟΔΙΔΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΓΤ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ

----------


## elis

ΓΤ ΑΟΠ ΤΗ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΓΑΜΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μαλλον ειπα κατι που δεν επρεπε... δεν ηθελα να δημιουργησω προβλημα..και βεβαια θα σεβαστω την ησυχια σου ...και ειλικρινα 1000 συγνωμη αν... ξερω γω... την τυφλα μου δεν ξερω...παρεα ηθελα και τα σκατωσα... εχω χασει λιγο την μπάλα... δεν ξερω και τι παιζει εδω... οπως και να χει με βοηθησες πολυ και σ ευχαριστω...και πάλι συγνωμη και ας μην ξερω ... για να το λες κατι παραπάνω θα ξερεις... τα σεβη μου!!

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ 
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΖΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## elis

> μαλλον ειπα κατι που δεν επρεπε... δεν ηθελα να δημιουργησω προβλημα..και βεβαια θα σεβαστω την ησυχια σου ...και ειλικρινα 1000 συγνωμη αν... ξερω γω... την τυφλα μου δεν ξερω...παρεα ηθελα και τα σκατωσα... εχω χασει λιγο την μπάλα... δεν ξερω και τι παιζει εδω... οπως και να χει με βοηθησες πολυ και σ ευχαριστω...και πάλι συγνωμη και ας μην ξερω ... για να το λες κατι παραπάνω θα ξερεις... τα σεβη μου!!


ΠΑΡΕΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΝΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΕΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΟΠΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ 
ΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ
ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο ΠΝΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΓΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΝΙΓΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ
ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΠΑΡΕΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΝΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΕΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΟΠΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ 
> ΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ
> ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο ΠΝΙΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΓΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΝΙΓΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ
> ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ


τι σοβαρα ρε ελις? ειμαστε εμεις για σοβαρα?? και τι να γνωριστουμε και παλαβα μου λες... ποτε στα ζητησα?? με εχεις ξεχεσει σημερα με ολους τους τροπους και δεν ξερω και τον λογο... εσυ μου πες να ανοιξω την ψυχη μου και το κανω και γελασαμε και βγαλαμε τα σωψυχα μας και ολα καλα και σημερα με κανεις σκουπίδι και ξεσπας πάνω μου και τρωω πορτα απο το πουθενα ...ετσι για το μπραβο που ανοιχτηκα..εκει που ειπα τι ωραια ειναι εδω τρωω φαπες και τις ριχνεις εσυ! το ξαναλέω λοιπον ..δεν ειμαι εδω για να βρω γκομενο ή κολητο για καφε... δεν σου ζητησα τιποτα και δεν γουσταρω τιποτα ..ενα κρεας λιωμενο στη μηχανη του κιμα ειμαι απο πληγες .. και εχω κ εσενα να με κλωτσας απο πάνω... δεν με νοιαζει τι εισαι και τι δεν εισαι..εγω πληγωνομαι λεμε ..και περιστερι να χεσει πάνω μου πάλι θα πληγωθω ετσι μου βγαινει τι να κανουμε τωρα? θες να φυγω απο το φορουμ γιατι ετσι γουσταρεις..πες το και εγινε...δεν ηρθα να δημιουργησω προβλημα σε κανεναν και ουτε εχω τα κουραγια για να ασχοληθω με κανεναν ουτε καν με εμενα

----------


## elis

ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ
ΑΔΕΙΑΖΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΕΣΕΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΑ ΟΛΑ
ΕΠΙΑΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΜΟ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΕΣΤΕΡΟ ΤΩΝ ΜΟΠΥΡΔΕΛΩΝ
ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΟΥΝΕ 
ΓΤ ΔΕ ΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΠΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΑΔΗΜΕΝΗ ΨΥΧΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΑΔΙΑ
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΒΑΡΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΓΤ ΕΜΕΝΑ
ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΕΓΩ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΓΤ ΝΟΜΙΖΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ ΣΑΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ
ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΘΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ
ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΠΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ
ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΗΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟΙ

----------


## elis

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΑΟΠ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΙΘΗΣΜΕΝΟΣ
ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## ioannis2

Τα χάπια (τουλάχιστον για την καταθλιψη) επιδρούν επί των ουσιών του εγκεφάλου οι οποίες προκαλούν τα αισθήματα στα οποία αφορά η καταθλιψη. Αυτό θα σου το πε και ο γιατρος σου. Όμως δεν θεραπεύουν τις αιτίες του προβλήματος ούτε επιλεκτικά διαγράφουν τα γεγονότα από τη μνημη σου τα οποία ήταν γενεσιουργά αίτια της καταθλιψης. Με απλά λόγια τα φαρμακα υποβοηθούν αλλά δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα σου. Θα πρεπει να αναλογιστείς, όλα αυτα τα χρόνια, τι κανεις εσύ από τη δική σου πλευρά, πέρα από τα φαρμακα δλδ, μέσα από την ίδια σου τη σκέψη και πράξεις. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον θα περιορίσεις το πρόβλημα αφού δυσκολα εξαφανίζεται στην ολότητα του. Έκανες ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τα χάπια (τουλάχιστον για την καταθλιψη) επιδρούν επί των ουσιών του εγκεφάλου οι οποίες προκαλούν τα αισθήματα στα οποία αφορά η καταθλιψη. Αυτό θα σου το πε και ο γιατρος σου. Όμως δεν θεραπεύουν τις αιτίες του προβλήματος ούτε επιλεκτικά διαγράφουν τα γεγονότα από τη μνημη σου τα οποία ήταν γενεσιουργά αίτια της καταθλιψης. Με απλά λόγια τα φαρμακα υποβοηθούν αλλά δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα σου. Θα πρεπει να αναλογιστείς, όλα αυτα τα χρόνια, τι κανεις εσύ από τη δική σου πλευρά, πέρα από τα φαρμακα δλδ, μέσα από την ίδια σου τη σκέψη και πράξεις. Έτσι, τουλάχιστον θα περιορίσεις το πρόβλημα αφού δυσκολα εξαφανίζεται στην ολότητα του. Έκανες ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχολόγο?


ναι ειχα κανει 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυση σε ψυχολογο την σταματησα πριν 5-6 χρόνια, οπως καταλαβαινεις κακως βεβαια ...αλλα δεν εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη πλεον στον κλάδο γενικα... και ειναι και το οικονομικο στη μεση... αλλα απο τοτε που αρχισα να μπαινω εδω το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να κανω κατι... αλλα πρεπει να εχει συστασεις ο επομενος γιατρος ...δεν πάω πάλι στα κουτουρου...εσυ εχεις καποιον στην αθηνα να μου προτεινεις?

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


μπραβο ρε ελις!!!!... πιασαμε συχνοτητα

----------


## elis

ΕΙΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΙΠΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ
ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΙΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ
> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ
> ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΙΠΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ
> ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ


ανοιξα καινουριο θεμα... πηρα μια αποφαση ελις... να παω να με δει ενας γιατρος και ανεβασα ποστ για να με βοηθησουν τα παιδια εδω...εσυ ξερεις τι περασα και ποσο δυσκολο μου ειναι αυτο... οταν εισαι ετοιμος θελω να μιλησουμε και για σενα ..αν θες δηλαδη..γιατι εδω ολους τους βοηθας και ολοι σε αγαπάνε...

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΠΕΤΟΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΗΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΕΤΟΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙΤΣΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΕΚΕΙ
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΟΠ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΙΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΞΗΓΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΠΕΤΟΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΗΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΕΤΟΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙΤΣΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΕΚΕΙ
> ΤΩΡΑ ΑΟΠ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΙΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΞΗΓΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ


μπορει να τις πέτυχες σε ασχημη μερα ...και αυτες θελουν λιγο μπλα μπλα να περναει η μερα..και μην ξεχνας και εμεις εδω ειμαστε και εγω εδω μεσα ολο μιλαω μιλαω μιλαω..και λέω θα πεταχτει κανενας και θα μου πει μας επρηξες κυρα μου.. ειναι αναγκη ομως η ατιμη ..

----------


## agnostix

Ρε παιδια αν ηξερα πως ανεβαζεις εικονα θα σας εστελνα μια αγγαλιτσα μια κ ειναι θεραπευτικη !! εγω σας την στελνω εσεις φανταστειτε το  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρε παιδια αν ηξερα πως ανεβαζεις εικονα θα σας εστελνα μια αγγαλιτσα μια κ ειναι θεραπευτικη !! εγω σας την στελνω εσεις φανταστειτε το


χαχαχα κοριτσακι μου!! ...οτι ακριβως χρειαζομουν αυτην την στιγμη... ευχαριστω για την αγκαλιτσα και ανταποδιδω. τι κανεις ? πως εισαι?

----------


## agnostix

Να σαι καλα  :Big Grin:  
Χμμ ..τι κανω?αφου δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το πω σε εκεινον θα το πω εδω
Μου λειπει η παρεα του,μιλαγαμε κ γελαγαμε πολυ,ξερεις εγω εχω αλλα θεματακια,ειμαι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα με τις αρρωστιες τον θανατο οταν ποναω καπου η βγαλω κανενα σπυρι που λεει ο λογος με περνει πολυ απο κατω,τετοιεσ μερες νιωθω πολυ αδυναμη,αλλα επειδη μου την δινει που σκεφτομαι ετσι, μου βγαινουν σε νευρα,κυριως στους αλλους,κ αυτο νομιζω οτι το κανω απο αντιδραση,να νιωθω οτι ειμαι ζωντανη φωναζω γιατι μπορω να φωναξω νευριαζω γιατι μπορω να το κανω,καταλαβαινεις..ομως οταν ημουν μαζι του εκεινος ειχε τον τροπο να με κανει να ξεχνιεμαι κ να με ενθαρρυνει,ακομα κ να γελαει μαζι μου κοροιδευτηκα με αποτελεσμα να γελαω κ εγω με τα χαλια μου.Μη νομιζεις κατι σαν γκρουπ θεραπι ηταν αυτη η σχεση κ για τουσ 2 μασ.Μονο που εγω δεν ηξερα τοτε για τον πραγματικο πονο της ψυχης του,κ αυτο με ταραζει τωρα σκεφτομαι διαφορες φασεις που περασαμε κ συγκινουμαι,λεω θεεεε μου τι δυναμη εδειξε τοτε που περασαμε αυτο τοτε που περασαμε το αλλο κ αυτος ψυχικα λαβωμενος ανταπεξηλθε σε ολα κ με το παραπανω.θελω να τον ρωτησω τοσα πολλα θελω να του πω αλλα τοσα,να του απαλυνω τον πονο,κ δεν μπορω να κανω τπτ κ τρελενομαι...Κατα τ'αλλα καλα προσπαθω να ειμαι κ εγω φυσιολογικη στην καθημερινοτητα μου.Υπομονη κ αυτο θα περασει!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλα κάνεις και τα λες εδω... να τα βγαλεις οσο μπορεις απο μεσα σου να τα πεις όλα οσα μπορεις να βγαλεις... αποσο θυμαμαι εισαστε 2,5 χρονια μαζι? τι ηλικιες εχετε? ποτε χωρισατε? πως κτλ κτλ..βγαλτα απο μεσα σου σκεψου τον εαυτο σου κ εκφρασου...αν δεν θες να μιλησεις ...αν δεν νιωθεις καλα μην το κανεις..μονο αν το χεις αναγκη

----------


## agnostix

Ρεα μου δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να μιλησω αυτο ηταν κ ενα απο τα μαθηματα που πηρα,εμαθα πολλα κατα την διαρκεια της σχεσης κ εμαθα κ αλλα τοσα κ απο τον χωρισμο,ομως επειδη λιγο πολυ την εχω πει την ιστορια μου εδω μεσα ε δεν θελω να καταντησω κ αηδια χαχαχαχαδεν ξερω αν υπαρχει τροποσ να μιλησουμε πριβε ?Δεν ξερω αν γινεται αυτο εδω περα

----------


## agnostix

Βρηκα μια λιστα ταινιων για την καταθλιψη αν εχετε δει καποια απο αυτες κ σας αρεσε να μου πειτε...
Clinical depression

It's a Wonderful Life (1946)
The Wrong Man (1957)
The Fire Within (1963)
Interiors (1978)
Ordinary People (1980)
Dead Ringers (1988)
An Angel at My Table (1990)
Leaving Las Vegas (1995)
Sue (1997)
The Butcher Boy (1997)
What Dreams May Come (1998)
Rushmore (1998)
Girl, Interrupted (1999)
American Beauty (1999)
The Virgin Suicides (1999)
On the Edge (2001)
Prozac Nation (2001)
The Royal Tenenbaums (2001)
About a Boy (2002)
Love Liza (2002)
The Hours (2002)
House of Sand and Fog (2003)
The Butterfly Effect (2004)
The Assassination of Richard Nixon (2004)
Little Miss Sunshine (2006)
Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)
Goodbye Solo (2008)
A Single Man (2009)
Antichrist (2009)
Helen (2009)
My Suicide (2009)
Shrink (2009)
Veronika Decides to Die (2009)
It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010)
Winter's Bone (2010)
Chatroom (2010)
Detachment (2011)
Melancholia (2011)
Suicide Room (2011)
I Melt with You (2011)
Oslo, 31. august (2011)
We Have a Pope (2011)
The Beaver (2011)
Tsure ga Utsu ni Narimashite (My SO Has Depression) (2011)
The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012) (Major depression with psychotic features)
Call Me Crazy: A Five Film (2013)
Side Effects (2013)
Two Days, One Night (2014)
Cake (2014)
Inside Out (2015)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ευχαριστω για την λίστα κοπέλα μου ειναι πολλες που δεν εχω δει και θα την χρησιμοποιησω την λίστα σιγουρα. ουτε και γω ξερω πως γινεται το πριβε προχτες ηρθα και δεν θελω να ξεκολησω απο εδω μεσα. πάντως αν και οποτε εχεις αναγκη να μιλησεις μην το σκεφτεσαι καν... σε οποιον δεν αρεσει δεν το διαβαζει ... σιγα μην κατσουμε να σκεφτουμε τωρα και τι θα πουμε... στον τοιχο του σπιτιου τους τα γραφουμε...ακου αηδια χαχαχα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

> σε ευχαριστω για την λίστα κοπέλα μου ειναι πολλες που δεν εχω δει και θα την χρησιμοποιησω την λίστα σιγουρα. ουτε και γω ξερω πως γινεται το πριβε προχτες ηρθα και δεν θελω να ξεκολησω απο εδω μεσα. πάντως αν και οποτε εχεις αναγκη να μιλησεις μην το σκεφτεσαι καν... σε οποιον δεν αρεσει δεν το διαβαζει ... σιγα μην κατσουμε να σκεφτουμε τωρα και τι θα πουμε... στον τοιχο του σπιτιου τους τα γραφουμε...ακου αηδια χαχαχα...


εχεις δικο  :Smile:  απο την πολυ σκεψη το χουμε τερματησει πια :P

----------


## ioannis2

Γιατί έμεινες στον ίδιο ψυχολογο? Γιατι δεν δοκίμασες αλλες μεθοδους ψυχοθεραπειας? (πχ τη γνωστική συμπεριφορική μέθοδο που ειναι πιο μεθοδολογική).
Η καταθλιψη περιοριζεται σημαντικά με νεες θετικές εμπειρίες, μέσα από δραστηριοποίηση. Οι θετικες εμπειριες περιοριζουν το χώρο που καταλαβανουν στη σκεψη τα γεγονοτα στα οποια οφειλεται η καταθλιψη.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γιατί έμεινες στον ίδιο ψυχολογο? Γιατι δεν δοκίμασες αλλες μεθοδους ψυχοθεραπειας? (πχ τη γνωστική συμπεριφορική μέθοδο που ειναι πιο μεθοδολογική).
> Η καταθλιψη περιοριζεται σημαντικά με νεες θετικές εμπειρίες, μέσα από δραστηριοποίηση. Οι θετικες εμπειριες περιοριζουν το χώρο που καταλαβανουν στη σκεψη τα γεγονοτα στα οποια οφειλεται η καταθλιψη.


ημουν 18 χρονων οταν ξεκινησα, τοτε ειχα και θεματα ενδοοικογενειακη βιας.. ημουν μονη μου σε ολο αυτο, δεν το ειχα συζητησει ποτε με κανεναν ..με τον καιρο δενεσαι ξερεις και δεν το σκεφτεσαι οτι κατι δεν πάει καλα, εφοσον ακομα και αν δεν διεγνωσε την κατασταση μου, με βοηθουσε να μιλάω εστω. την καταθλιψη και τις συνεπειες της την ανακαλυψα πολλά χρονια αργοτερα...αλλα πάντα υπήρχε μεσα μου. καλημερα γιαννη

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι ειχα κανει 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυση σε ψυχολογο την σταματησα πριν 5-6 χρόνια, οπως καταλαβαινεις κακως βεβαια ...αλλα δεν εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη πλεον στον κλάδο γενικα... και ειναι και το οικονομικο στη μεση... αλλα απο τοτε που αρχισα να μπαινω εδω το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να κανω κατι... αλλα πρεπει να εχει συστασεις ο επομενος γιατρος ...δεν πάω πάλι στα κουτουρου...εσυ εχεις καποιον στην αθηνα να μου προτεινεις?


Εγω ρεα , εχω σχηματισει μια αλλη αποψη για την καταθλιψη . Υπαρχει η γενεσιουργος αιτια , συνηθως υπερβολικο αγχος για κατι , αλλα αν υπαρχει στα γονιδια σου η κτθλψη ( εγω οταν στρεσσαριστω πολυ , παθαινω ψωριαση , δεν σημαινει οτι οσοι στρεσσαριστουν θα παθουν το ιδιο ) εκδηλουται , και ακομα και η γενεσιουργος αιτια να περασει , η καταθλιψη αποκτα δικη της υποσταση , δλδ αυτονομειται , ανεξαρτητου αιτιας , και εκει αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα , διοτι αρχιζεις και ζεις με αυτην , ιδρυματοποιεισαι πιθανον , , και η καταθλιψη φερνει κι αλλη καταθλιψη , και θα χρειαστει ενα ' σημαντικο ' η ' συνταρακτικο ' γεγονος/ κινητρο προκειμενου να βγεις απο αυτο το λουκι . Τα φαρμακα απλως αμβλυνουν τα δυσαρεστα συναισθημετα , οπως λεει ο Γιαννης ( ιoannis2 ) με αποτελεσμα να σε κανουν πιο απαθη , και σου μειωνουν την θεληση να βγεις απο αυτην . 
Δεν χρειαζεται και ιδαιτερη εξυπναδα για να το καταλαβεις αυτο , αλλα η ψυχοθεραπεια σε βοηθαει να συνειδητοποιησης αυτο που σου συμβαινει . 

Ακομη και τα ιδια τα συνοδευτικα χαρτακια των αντκτθλκων λενε σαφως ' δεν ειναι γνωστος ο μηχανισμος με τον οποιον δρουν τα φαρμακα κατα της καταθλιψης ' δλδ τρεχα γυρευε . Εγω εχω απογοητευτει απο τα χαπια , δεν κανουν τιποτα , και αν κανουν , οταν τα κοψεις επανερχονται τα συμπτωματα , η δρουν σαν πλασεμπο . Χιλιες φορες η ψυχοθεραπεια , αν εισαι τοσο μπερδεμενος , αλλα και εκει ακομα πρεπει να πετυχεις τον σωστο για σενα ψυχοθεραπευτη.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω ρεα , εχω σχηματισει μια αλλη αποψη για την καταθλιψη . Υπαρχει η γενεσιουργος αιτια , συνηθως υπερβολικο αγχος για κατι , αλλα αν υπαρχει στα γονιδια σου η κτθλψη ( εγω οταν στρεσσαριστω πολυ , παθαινω ψωριαση , δεν σημαινει οτι οσοι στρεσσαριστουν θα παθουν το ιδιο ) εκδηλουται , και ακομα και η γενεσιουργος αιτια να περασει , η καταθλιψη αποκτα δικη της υποσταση , δλδ αυτονομειται , ανεξαρτητου αιτιας , και εκει αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα , διοτι αρχιζεις και ζεις με αυτην , ιδρυματοποιεισαι πιθανον , , και η καταθλιψη φερνει κι αλλη καταθλιψη , και θα χρειαστει ενα ' σημαντικο ' η ' συνταρακτικο ' γεγονος/ κινητρο προκειμενου να βγεις απο αυτο το λουκι . Τα φαρμακα απλως αμβλυνουν τα δυσαρεστα συναισθημετα , οπως λεει ο Γιαννης ( ιoannis2 ) με αποτελεσμα να σε κανουν πιο απαθη , και σου μειωνουν την θεληση να βγεις απο αυτην . 
> Δεν χρειαζεται και ιδαιτερη εξυπναδα για να το καταλαβεις αυτο , αλλα η ψυχοθεραπεια σε βοηθαει να συνειδητοποιησης αυτο που σου συμβαινει . 
> 
> Ακομη και τα ιδια τα συνοδευτικα χαρτακια των αντκτθλκων λενε σαφως ' δεν ειναι γνωστος ο μηχανισμος με τον οποιον δρουν τα φαρμακα κατα της καταθλιψης ' δλδ τρεχα γυρευε . Εγω εχω απογοητευτει απο τα χαπια , δεν κανουν τιποτα , και αν κανουν , οταν τα κοψεις επανερχονται τα συμπτωματα , η δρουν σαν πλασεμπο . Χιλιες φορες η ψυχοθεραπεια , αν εισαι τοσο μπερδεμενος , αλλα και εκει ακομα πρεπει να πετυχεις τον σωστο για σενα ψυχοθεραπευτη.


ναι το ξερω και πλέον ειμαι αποφασισμενη να το κάνω, εστειλα μειλ στους γιατρους του φορουμ αλλα ποσταρα καιεδω αν εχει καποιος να μου συστησει καποιον γιατρο, το οικονομικο ζητημα ..ειναι επεισης ενα μεγαλο θεμα για μενα...αλλα ας στερηθω απο αλλου...αρκει να βρω την υγεια μου... δεν θελω να πάω πάλι στην τυχη οποιον βρω στο τηλεφωνικο καταλογο...οποτε περιμενω καποια προταση...ακομα κανεις δεν μου εχει συστησει καποιον....

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ


το ξερω ψυχη μου  :Smile: ..κατι θα βρεθει

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ρέα τι κάνεις? Πως είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα τι κάνεις? Πως είσαι σήμερα?


οτι και να σου πω ειναι λίγο!!!!!... με επιασε ενα φοβερο ξεσπασμα...ευτυχως ηταν ο ελις εδω γυρω ...τωρα ψαχνω για γιατρους... ε νομιζω επιβαλεται πια!!

----------


## agnostix

> οτι και να σου πω ειναι λίγο!!!!!... με επιασε ενα φοβερο ξεσπασμα...ευτυχως ηταν ο ελις εδω γυρω ...τωρα ψαχνω για γιατρους... ε νομιζω επιβαλεται πια!!


Ειμαστε κ εμεις εδω ρεα μου οπως κ εσεις για μας,ποσο χαιρομαι που επικοινωνουμε να ξερες  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1984muzzy

Θα σου στείλω με ΠΜ αμα ειναι, τα στοιχεια επικοινωνίας με την γιατρίνα μου.
Αυτές τις μέρες πάντως θα ειναι σε διακοπές.. οπότε απο Σεπτέμβρη. 
Για Αθήνα μιλάμε πάντα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ειμαστε κ εμεις εδω ρεα μου οπως κ εσεις για μας,ποσο χαιρομαι που επικοινωνουμε να ξερες


 σε ευχαριστω κοριτσακι μου...εχεις μεγαλη..... καρδια!!!! ...ρε ακομα γελαωωωωωωωωω δεν υπάρχεις!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## agnostix

Ωρες ωρες ειμαι κ λιγο ειρωνας,αλλα επειδη αυτοσαρκαζομαι κιολας οσοι με ξερουν δεν με παρεξηγουν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Θα σου στείλω με ΠΜ αμα ειναι, τα στοιχεια επικοινωνίας με την γιατρίνα μου.
> Αυτές τις μέρες πάντως θα ειναι σε διακοπές.. οπότε απο Σεπτέμβρη. 
> Για Αθήνα μιλάμε πάντα...


τελεια! να μου στειλεις...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εσυ θα το χεις ψαξει πολυ καλα το θεμα οποτε σιγουρα θα ειναι πολυ καλη... ναι αθηνα. μηπως ομως πρεπει να βρω αμεσα...τωρα που ..."εσπασε το σπυρι"...
Εσυ τι κάνεις? πως εισαι?

----------


## 1984muzzy

Agnostix στη λίστα με τις ταινίες που έλεγες θα σου πρότεινα το leaving las vegas (1996).
Βασικά θα σου πρότεινα γενικά, ταινίες με χαρούμενο τέλος. Οχι καταθλιπτικές.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> τελεια! να μου στειλεις...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εσυ θα το χεις ψαξει πολυ καλα το θεμα οποτε σιγουρα θα ειναι πολυ καλη... ναι αθηνα. μηπως ομως πρεπει να βρω αμεσα...τωρα που ..."εσπασε το σπυρι"...
> Εσυ τι κάνεις? πως εισαι?


Έχει συμβεί κάτι σοβαρό? Τι εννοείς έσπασε το σπυρί? 
Μήπως εννοείς τώρα που πήρες την απόφαση?

Καλα ειμαι. Χθες πηγα και ειδα την άλλη που σου έλεγα αν θυμασαι. Να δω τι ήθελε.
Καλα πήγε το ραντεβού.

----------


## agnostix

> Agnostix στη λίστα με τις ταινίες που έλεγες θα σου πρότεινα το leaving las vegas (1996).
> Βασικά θα σου πρότεινα γενικά, ταινίες με χαρούμενο τέλος. Οχι καταθλιπτικές.


Α ναι? Ειναι καταθληπτικες?Εγω ηθελα ταινιες που εχουν να κανουν με την παθηση ομως να δινεται κ ενα ωραιο μυνημα στο τελος..Οποτε ενημερωσε με αν σου αρεσε κ καμια εκτος λιστας  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ωρες ωρες ειμαι κ λιγο ειρωνας,αλλα επειδη αυτοσαρκαζομαι κιολας οσοι με ξερουν δεν με παρεξηγουν


 χαχαχαχαχα...πρεπει να το ξεχασω...γιατι καθε φορα π θα βλέπω την καημενη την κοπελα θα μου ερχεται γελιο..."παιρνει ναρκωτικα το μπουμπουκι σου" και ξεκινησες τοσο γλυκα - τοσο γλυκα...χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Έχει συμβεί κάτι σοβαρό? Τι εννοείς έσπασε το σπυρί? 
> Μήπως εννοείς τώρα που πήρες την απόφαση?
> 
> Καλα ειμαι. Χθες πηγα και ειδα την άλλη που σου έλεγα αν θυμασαι. Να δω τι ήθελε.
> Καλα πήγε το ραντεβού.


και βεβαια θυμαμαι... λοιπον για πες..ποσο καλα πήγε το ραντεβου?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Agnostix στη λίστα με τις ταινίες που έλεγες θα σου πρότεινα το leaving las vegas (1996).
> Βασικά θα σου πρότεινα γενικά, ταινίες με χαρούμενο τέλος. Οχι καταθλιπτικές.


αυτη δεν ειναι με τον νικολας κειτζ που ηταν αλκοολικος?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Α ναι? Ειναι καταθληπτικες?Εγω ηθελα ταινιες που εχουν να κανουν με την παθηση ομως να δινεται κ ενα ωραιο μυνημα στο τελος..Οποτε ενημερωσε με αν σου αρεσε κ καμια εκτος λιστας


Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καταθλιπτικές. Αν θυμαμαι καλά εσυ αναφέρεις κάτι σε σχέση με κατάθλιψη και κατόπιν η λίστα.
Κάποιες τις έχω δει αλλά δε θυμάμαι γαμώτο λεπτομέρειες.
Εκτός λίστας, τα κλασσικά "κουρδιστό πορτοκάλι" "η φωλιά του κούκου", "Νονοί"...
ΑΥτα θα τα χεις δει φαντάζομαι?

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ναι ειναι με τον νικολας κειτζ αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται?

Η Elizabeth Shue ειναι το νοημα! ΒΥΖΑΡΕΣ

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχαχαχα...πρεπει να το ξεχασω...γιατι καθε φορα π θα βλέπω την καημενη την κοπελα θα μου ερχεται γελιο..."παιρνει ναρκωτικα το μπουμπουκι σου" και ξεκινησες τοσο γλυκα - τοσο γλυκα...χαχαχαχαχα...


Α πανω σε αυτο?? Ειχα αρχισει να εκνευριζομαι κ εγω αλλα ειπα να το διαχειριστω λιγο αααχχχ παλιοκαταστασεις γαμωτο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καταθλιπτικές. Αν θυμαμαι καλά εσυ αναφέρεις κάτι σε σχέση με κατάθλιψη και κατόπιν η λίστα.
> Κάποιες τις έχω δει αλλά δε θυμάμαι γαμώτο λεπτομέρειες.
> Εκτός λίστας, τα κλασσικά "κουρδιστό πορτοκάλι" "η φωλιά του κούκου", "Νονοί"...
> ΑΥτα θα τα χεις δει φαντάζομαι?


συμφωνω! με ενα godfather...φευγουν ολα!! :Cool:

----------


## agnostix

> Ναι ειναι με τον νικολας κειτζ αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται?
> 
> Η Elizabeth Shue ειναι το νοημα! ΒΥΖΑΡΕΣ


χαχαχαχα,αντρες παιδι μου ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΥΤΑ!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι ειναι με τον νικολας κειτζ αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται?
> 
> Η Elizabeth Shue ειναι το νοημα! ΒΥΖΑΡΕΣ


χαχαχαχαχα...ναι τελικα αυτο ηταν το νοημα της ταινιας!!! ...αυτο και οτι πρεπει να πιω!!..αυτη επαιζε και στο καρατε κιντ 1... πολυ γελιο ...

----------


## 1984muzzy

παρέα ήθελε....
παρέα και μια εκκρεμότητα απο τα παλιά. Να της δώσω πίσω επι τη ευκαιρία κάτι που ηταν δικό της
και δεν το πήρε ποτέ γιατι τσακωθήκαμε άσχημα. 
Επίσης μ ειπε οτι παντρεύεται σύντομα... σε καλή μεριά λοιπόν..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Α πανω σε αυτο?? Ειχα αρχισει να εκνευριζομαι κ εγω αλλα ειπα να το διαχειριστω λιγο αααχχχ παλιοκαταστασεις γαμωτο


γυρισε! - ρε συ αυτη ειναι ανηλικη...πες του muzzy να ερθει και εκεινος

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> παρέα ήθελε....
> παρέα και μια εκκρεμότητα απο τα παλιά. Να της δώσω πίσω επι τη ευκαιρία κάτι που ηταν δικό της
> και δεν το πήρε ποτέ γιατι τσακωθήκαμε άσχημα. 
> Επίσης μ ειπε οτι παντρεύεται σύντομα... σε καλή μεριά λοιπόν..


και εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> χαχαχαχα,αντρες παιδι μου ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΥΤΑ!!!!!!


ΑΑΑΑχχχ ελιζαμπεθ... ΑΑΑΑΧΧχχχχχ
Κλαίω και πονώ με στη σκέψη πως ακουμπώ το κεφάλι μου στις γεμάτες γάλα βυζάρες σου, την ώρα που
οι ακτίνες του ήλιου φεγγοβολούν πάνω στις κατακόκκινες ολοστρόγγυλες ρόγες σου και τα ξανθά σου μπουκλέ μαλλιά.

----------


## agnostix

> ΑΑΑΑχχχ ελιζαμπεθ... ΑΑΑΑΧΧχχχχχ
> Κλαίω και πονώ με στη σκέψη πως ακουμπώ το κεφάλι μου στις γεμάτες γάλα βυζάρες σου, την ώρα που
> οι ακτίνες του ήλιου φεγγοβολούν πάνω στις κατακόκκινες ολοστρόγγυλες ρόγες σου και τα ξανθά σου μπουκλέ μαλλιά.


πρεπει να απογαλακτηστεις απο την μαμα σου :*

----------


## agnostix

αντε muzzy ελα στο θεμα της βασουλας μπασ κ ξυπνησει το κοριτσι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΑΑΑΑχχχ ελιζαμπεθ... ΑΑΑΑΧΧχχχχχ
> Κλαίω και πονώ με στη σκέψη πως ακουμπώ το κεφάλι μου στις γεμάτες γάλα βυζάρες σου, την ώρα που
> οι ακτίνες του ήλιου φεγγοβολούν πάνω στις κατακόκκινες ολοστρόγγυλες ρόγες σου και τα ξανθά σου μπουκλέ μαλλιά.


χαχαχα...muzzy πωπω αποτι βλέπω σε σημαδεψε ασχημα αυτο το νεο του γαμου της πρωην...κουραγιο αγορι μου... θα τα καταφερεις....χαχαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## 1984muzzy

> και εσυ πως εισαι?


.... και στη συνεχεια, εγώ πλυμμηρισμένος απο ηδον..
Οπς λάθος ποστ. 

Αλλαγη ύφους..
Εγω ειμαι καλά. Τολμησα, δοκίμασα και την ειδα. Είμαι χαρούμενος που στήριξα την επιλογή μου απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.
Περισσότερο πήγα για την 'έκθεση'. Για να τεστάρω τον εαυτό μου υπο συνθήκες. Πήγε καλά. Αυτό κρατώ 
Όσον αφορά εμενα και εκείνη θα έλεγα πως επιβεβαίωσα πόσο διαφορετικοί κόσμοι ήμασταν. 
Δεν έχω μετανιώσει που την χώρισα. Καλά να ναι πάντως..

----------


## 1984muzzy

> πρεπει να απογαλακτηστεις απο την μαμα σου :*


Χμμμμ Έξυπνο... θα μπορούσε agnostix, θα μπορούσε...

----------


## 1984muzzy

> αντε muzzy ελα στο θεμα της βασουλας μπασ κ ξυπνησει το κοριτσι


Μπα δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα της Βασούλας. Ανησυχώ για την τροπή που θα έπαιρνε η κατάσταση.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> .... και στη συνεχεια, εγώ πλυμμηρισμένος απο ηδον..
> Οπς λάθος ποστ. 
> 
> Αλλαγη ύφους..
> Εγω ειμαι καλά. Τολμησα, δοκίμασα και την ειδα. Είμαι χαρούμενος που στήριξα την επιλογή μου απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.
> Περισσότερο πήγα για την 'έκθεση'. Για να τεστάρω τον εαυτό μου υπο συνθήκες. Πήγε καλά. Αυτό κρατώ 
> Όσον αφορά εμενα και εκείνη θα έλεγα πως επιβεβαίωσα πόσο διαφορετικοί κόσμοι ήμασταν. 
> Δεν έχω μετανιώσει που την χώρισα. Καλά να ναι πάντως..


ωραια.... ε ναι δεν εχει νοημα να μετανιωνεις... τελος καλου ολα καλα..(ακομα τα βυζια σκεφτεσαι ετσι?)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπα δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα της Βασούλας. Ανησυχώ για την τροπή που θα έπαιρνε η κατάσταση.


μεχρι στιγμης εχω υποψια οτι προκειται περι παιδεραστειας ...εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θελεις να συμμετασχεις?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ωραια.... ε ναι δεν εχει νοημα να μετανιωνεις... τελος καλου ολα καλα..(ακομα τα βυζια σκεφτεσαι ετσι?)


ε ναιιιι ρε συ ΝΑΙΙ

----------


## 1984muzzy

agnostix απο ταινιες σου προτείνω να δεις και το pink flamingos (1972). 
Ειναι εξειρετική ταινία με πολλά νοήματα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρείς ελληνικούς υποτιτλούς
αλλά κατα τη διάρκεια της ταινίας θα διαπιστώσεις οτι αυτό έχει λίγη σημασία. 
καλές προβολές..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ε ναιιιι ρε συ ΝΑΙΙ


χαχαχαχα... φαλλοκρατικο γουρουνι!!!

----------


## agnostix

> agnostix απο ταινιες σου προτείνω να δεις και το pink flamingos (1972). 
> Ειναι εξειρετική ταινία με πολλά νοήματα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρείς ελληνικούς υποτιτλούς
> αλλά κατα τη διάρκεια της ταινίας θα διαπιστώσεις οτι αυτό έχει λίγη σημασία. 
> καλές προβολές..



Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## 1984muzzy

Για τους κατα συρροή, κατα συνείδηση, κατα νόσο, κατα μαλακία αλλά και κατα αγάπη μερακλήδες ματάκηδες αφιερωμένο αποκλειστικά...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------

